# Tokyo Eventing Cross Country



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Will keep the threads seperate, and just some info:

Start list: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)D_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf

Start list by team: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)C_EQUOEVENTEAM----------XC--000100--.pdf

Course plan, I'd say twistier than Greenwich! https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03C_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf

Course info including photos of fences and dimensions: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03D_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf


Can't wait


----------



## conniegirl (31 July 2021)

Is being shown live from 00.10 on bbc1 tonight according to claire balding!


----------



## fetlock (31 July 2021)

Thanks for the thread. Can't wait!


----------



## KEK (31 July 2021)

Looking forward to this and happy to be on  this side of the world!


----------



## DabDab (31 July 2021)

Exciting 😁

Looking at the course stats it seems everyone is expecting the time to be tight...might be a night for the blood horses


----------



## Parrotperson (31 July 2021)

well if they do show it (I doubt they'll show all of it.) they'll kiss Oliver T as he's on 20 minutes before they start. Which I think mean they ,ay on ly show British rounds. maybe a few others. 

The BBC haven't been good at all this games. The contract they signed for the last winter and this summer Olympics precludsers them showing more than 2 sports at once. This was done to stop ITV getting the contract apparently. Ridiculous.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

I’m really looking forward to it.

I was reading an Eventing Nation article earlier and they interviewed several riders, experienced and not, about their opinions of the course.  They spoke to the first rider, the Thai rider.  They sounded very inexperienced- I feel sorry she’s got to be first one to ride it.


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

11.30 start time, right?

I think the twisty-ness of the course and the waters will impact time for sure, so definitely horses who can make time elsewhere should do well.

Saw a brief clip of WFP on facebook and he suggested the drop might be one fence where riders have issues- I think he is thinking run outs from the skinny after it?


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			I’m really looking forward to it.

I was reading an Eventing Nation article earlier and they interviewed several riders, experienced and not, about their opinions of the course.  They spoke to the first rider, the Thai rider.  They sounded very inexperienced- I feel sorry she’s got to be first one to ride it.
		
Click to expand...

I know it is a random draw but I definitely think that sending out an experienced combination first would be better for everyone! 

Good luck to her though!


----------



## DabDab (31 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			11.30 start time, right?

I think the twisty-ness of the course and the waters will impact time for sure, so definitely horses who can make time elsewhere should do well.

Saw a brief clip of WFP on facebook and he suggested the drop might be one fence where riders have issues- I think he is thinking run outs from the skinny after it?
		
Click to expand...

11:45 UK time. Riders setting off every 3 mins


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			11:45 UK time. Riders setting off every 3 mins
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

I’ve set up camp on the sofa with the duvet. Coffee on standby for 11.30. Quick nap and il be ready to go. Dogs and cat utterly perplexed.


----------



## fetlock (31 July 2021)

SOS said:



			I’ve set up camp on the sofa with the duvet. Coffee on standby for 11.30. Quick nap and il be ready to go. Dogs and cat utterly perplexed.
		
Click to expand...

If the BBC do show it I'll be following suit, horizontal under a duvet on the sofa with the cat under it with me. Staying uupright for now though, incase I have to implement plan B - watching via Eurosport on my laptop.


----------



## Parrotperson (31 July 2021)

SOS said:



			I’ve set up camp on the sofa with the duvet. Coffee on standby for 11.30. Quick nap and il be ready to go. Dogs and cat utterly perplexed.
		
Click to expand...

you think you've got problems!  My parrot is giving me the side eye!! "Why are You still here"!!!😂😂😂


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (31 July 2021)

Thanks for the reminder! Have just signed up to my 3 day trial of discovery + and am brewing a coffee


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Woohoo, in a second of genius after spending hours trying to get my mac to connect to my tv, I have found a use for my work laptop!


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

I can't decide whether to watch it from the "uncomfy because they're new and  not broken in" couch and have thr advantage of the big tv. Plus not being able to get cosy might keep me awake.

Or watch from the comfort of my bed on the small tv where the risk of sleeping is higher but so is the level of comfort and enjoyment. 

And...I put on my new horse sheets especially 😂




Irn Bru, popcorn and M&Ms for my unhealthy snacks 😋


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (31 July 2021)

For some reason the Discovery App has stopped loading on my TV so I'm in bed on the laptop. Really looking forward to Cross Country. Not sure how much I'll be awake for but I've always got catch up


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

Ted and I are in position on the sofa. He is delighted it’s cold enough for the blankets to come out. I’m delighted that I’ve got a bottle of Prosecco and a huge assortment of snacks 😄


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Ludwig has withdrawn so Sweden have made use of their sub


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (31 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Ludwig has withdrawn so Sweden have made use of their sub
		
Click to expand...

Oh no and Sweden were in a good position


----------



## LeneHorse (31 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Ludwig has withdrawn so Sweden have made use of their sub
		
Click to expand...

Should be OK for the water jumps then


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

Bed won. 



Ooo its started 🤞🏻🎉


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

Was very confused at such a short nights sleep when my alarm went off. I’m ready!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

My two last night at 3am!
TPO don’t watch in bed - you will nod off!!
I wonder why Ludwig is out?


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (31 July 2021)

TPO said:



			Bed won. 
View attachment 76754


Ooo its started 🤞🏻🎉
		
Click to expand...

Love your duvet cover


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Gosh when you see the course from above it looks like a tiny schooling field!


----------



## GinaGeo (31 July 2021)

We’re up and ready. 

Dog is very annoyed that I haven’t taken him to bed 🤣 

It’s quite a stunning setting isn’t it!


----------



## Nicnac (31 July 2021)

10 minutes to Oli..... Come on Team GB!


----------



## timbobs (31 July 2021)

I’m in bed watching, I’m not sure I’ll make it through 🙈

I ate all my snacks earlier and pregnancy is not conducive to a late night! Hoping to at least watch Oli and Laura but I may have to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

And the course twists more than the Mad Mouse ride at Blackpool!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (31 July 2021)

The time sounds like it may be quite tight!


----------



## humblepie (31 July 2021)

Going to watch a few but think will then have to go to bed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 July 2021)

Discovery or beeb? I've got D at present. May swap to beeb after midnight


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

20 penalties for subbing a rider!😲

The eventing nation article said the course builder expects three or four to make the time!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 July 2021)

I'm ready with two cats and a tortoise for company.  Sadly already eaten my bag of cherry Candy Kittens


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

I’m going to make my apologies in advance for any unsportsmanlike wishing that people fall off. I’m bound to do it at some point.


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

Really interesting learning about how the Olympic penalties work!


----------



## OldNag (31 July 2021)

Subscription  to Discovery  done.
Wine to hand.
Crisps.
Chocolate.
Go


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Thai rider wobbled over the first fence!😱


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

Checking in again! 

The 20 penalties for subbing in makes the system make sense.

And our first rider is off!


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I’m going to make my apologies in advance for any unsportsmanlike wishing that people fall off. I’m bound to do it at some point.
		
Click to expand...

You wished too hard too early


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

The horse has a huge jump, I think the pressure got to them both.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Oh god!  Seemed inevitable from the start


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

Oh no!! I was just about to say this is fast and furious in terms of jumping efforts and then she got us off to a spectacularly wet start!


----------



## Nicnac (31 July 2021)

Oops - saw that happening a mile off.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (31 July 2021)

well that’s not going to fill other riders with confidence.. even if they weren’t the most experienced pairing


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

Such a shame!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (31 July 2021)

Uh oh, thats not a good start


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Oh well, pick her up and set oli off.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 July 2021)

Whoops. He wasn't jumping that well from the start!


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			well that’s not going to fill other riders with confidence.. even if they weren’t the most experienced pairing
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's not great especially for the other less experienced combinations. 

That little strip of grass looks like it might cause issues?


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

I dont think that fall would fluster Oli


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

TPO said:



			You wished too hard too early
		
Click to expand...

I only meant it for Michael Jung because I’m bored of him being sickeningly good, and Carlos Parro because I hate him 😩😩😩

Very glad they’re both ok. Now a nice, safe round for Oli please.


----------



## Michen (31 July 2021)

That horse looked rather sore


----------



## Nicnac (31 July 2021)

Not sure I can bear to watch... come on Oli


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

Right come on Oliver, not my favourite rider in the game but he should show us how the course should ride.


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

Ollie up next!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 July 2021)

Go Oli, show them how to do it


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Yay, it's got fence scores https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/en/results/equestrian/results-eventing-xc-000100-.htm


----------



## Nicnac (31 July 2021)

Ground sounds quite firm


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

TPO said:



			I dont think that fall would fluster Oli
		
Click to expand...

Not Oli but some of the other less experienced combinations may now feel nervous.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (31 July 2021)

On the couch with D+ on and the telly on in case the beeb decide to show it! I've had an hour nap but not sure I'll last the night!
Come on Oli!


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

He’s used to path finding normally having numerous horses at high level events.


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2021)

Xc is reminiscent of London with the city poking into the backdrop


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

That second water looks more tricky than the photos made it look.


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

It's a lot hillier than I pictured. I imagined more undulating rather than those slopes


----------



## Michen (31 July 2021)

He’s an undeniably beautiful rider


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 July 2021)

Did someone say shit then?


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Xc is reminiscent of London with the city poking into the backdrop
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking this!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

For an entirely man made setting it's gorgeous


----------



## SOS (31 July 2021)

They’re still figuring out the camera angles I think 😂


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I was just thinking this!
		
Click to expand...

With the hilly terrain too. I went to London on xc day, I feel all nostalgic 😅


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

teapot said:



			For an entirely man made setting it's gorgeous
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the photos of them spray painting the grass greener so it looks better? That made me chuckle


----------



## Wishfilly (31 July 2021)

SOS said:



			They’re still figuring out the camera angles I think 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, bit behind on the American rider!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 July 2021)

Ooo it's twisty


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 July 2021)

Well done Oli, great start


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

Wow, well done Oli! 5 secs inside

Almost made it look easy!!


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			With the hilly terrain too. I went to London on xc day, I feel all nostalgic 😅
		
Click to expand...

Me too! A slightly surreal experience but an amazing one.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (1 August 2021)

Wow what a round from Oli


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Yeeeeeeees


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Go Oli!
Fantastic round.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Clear inside the time. Well done Oli, and hopefully very helpful to all the riders!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

what a fantastic round, shame we didn't see much of it


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oh that’s a brilliant round. I am made up for him. 

Now we can breathe for a bit and see how realistic the time is for others!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Dont shoot me for being a bunny hugger but it was nice seeing him make an effort to reach back over and pat his horse as they both got taken away for a cool down


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Also Lucinda saying the American horse was wearing the union jack!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Brilliant Oliver! 👏👏👏
Now let’s see a few time faults for the others please!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Another who is reminiscing on London! Slightly easier to see the fences though!
Great round from Oli! That will fill them with confidence!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Oh I've been chatting away on the other thread 🙄 Brilliant ride from Oliver!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Oh my goodness.  What an incredible round Oli.  Absolute masterclass.  So so pleased for him and the team.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Dougs horse sounds tired


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Doug did well but I think that shows how quick Oli was!


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Very tired pony there, unfortunately not a competition where it’s easy to pull up and I think he did well to nurse him over the last few, keeping momentum whilst not hassling


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (1 August 2021)

This may sound a bit odd but the Japanese horses back legs are a long way from each other when he’s galloping!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Doug's horse is 17.  Big ask with the travel and conditions imo.  Doug nursed him so well.  Hope he recovers well for the SJ


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Great round from Felix Vogg too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Oooh, hairy mo


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Felix nearly made the time which surprised me as I'm sure they said he took a few longer routes?


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Swiss rider almost made the time.


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Was that Lucinda just saying "ooh sh!t"?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

wow honest horse there!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Alex on course now!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Shane Rose was lucky there! 

Did I hear on the commentary that Felix Vogg took a long route at some point?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Was that shoot or sh*t there from lucinda?


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

It was a smaller gallopy horse.

is it me or does the water look deep?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Was that Lucinda just saying "ooh sh!t"?
		
Click to expand...

well past the watershed, haha


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I thought Felix's horse looked very quick across the ground so I'm not overly surprised. Think he'd have rivalled Oli timewise if he'd gone short


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Anyone else got that annoying buzzing on D+?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

I think Oli's horse has a huge stride! Never looks like he's going that fast but covers the ground very quickly!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Anyone else got that annoying buzzing on D+?
		
Click to expand...

Not currently!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

They're not having too many tp's at present


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Anyone else got that annoying buzzing on D+?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! I think it’s crickets?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Good first round for the Japanese there!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Anyone else got that annoying buzzing on D+?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought crickets?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

I have buzzing. Grasshoppers/crickets?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Time definitely looks doable for more riders.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Yup! I think it’s crickets?
		
Click to expand...

Oh now you've said that its reminded me, is it not cicadas that are really bad there?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

I think it's crickets, not much they can do about that?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

my sound is down really low so i don't keep OH up, no crickets here


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Time is very definitely do-able then!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Shane well inside the time, despite one long route. Time perhaps a bit too generous?


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Sport is coming thick and fast. Cat utterly p’eed off, keeps chirping and looking at the stairs blinking slowly. He would like us to go to bed but I’m more awake than at the start!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Yes the time being so doable is a worry.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Great to see so many countries with teams, too!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Everyone join me in wishing that one of the German team has a mild whoopsie then please 😄


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Eeekkk


----------



## Michen (1 August 2021)

Lol Alex horse spooking


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Can't see Oli pipping Michael Jung on this course


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Anyone else got that annoying buzzing on D+?
		
Click to expand...

It's cicadas, isn't it?


----------



## OldNag (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Yes the time being so doable is a worry.
		
Click to expand...

I saw somewhere that the coursebuilder wasn't  expecting many to do the time!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Pick the shoe up quick!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Someone go and pick that shoe up!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

They've showing oli's round now on the BBC


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Alex is a bit slower than I expected.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Crikey, Alex well over the time, didn't expect that. I guess he must have taken a long route we didn't see?


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Someone go and pick that shoe up!
		
Click to expand...

I think it lost both front shoes. I saw the other one hanging off while it was galloping


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

The BBC coverage has just started! Need it to catch up as I'd rather listen to Scottie commentating than lucinda! 
Surprised how far over Alex WT was!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Is the Beeb showing it all?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

How amazing to see a one eyed horse at the Olympics!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

I'm not sure if they are! Coverage due to finish around 2.30, but can't find the full list of start times!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			They've showing oli's round now on the BBC
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thank you! Have just changed over in case we get to see any of the other fences. I’m guessing it’s all the host broadcaster footage though… Oh well, at least we get the soothing tones of Ian Stark 😄


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Catching up first, all of oli's round then live till 2:30


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			I'm not sure if they are! Coverage due to finish around 2.30, but can't find the full list of start times!
		
Click to expand...

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)D_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf

tokyo time, think last horse out at 2.45


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Blimey, a min over


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

All the turning and not having a “heading for home” boost must be difficult for the horses.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Oooh ouch


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Fantastic freda looks a wild ride 😅 well done


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

oh no, shame for her, horse is OFF!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Laura at 1.00, Tom due 2.06 so we'd see them at least. Just debating whether to switch


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

I think looking at the times might need to swap back to D plus to see the final riders (Inc MJ). Have swapped to BBC for now


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I didn't realise they could still compete after a rider fall, that's interesting


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Horse definitely wasn't waiting for her there!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Ah that was a nice interview with Oli. Sounds like I’ve missed some thrills and spills though!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

So jumping penalties for the Polish rider the first on course?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Laura at 1.00, Tom due 2.06 so we'd we them at least. Just debating whether to switch
		
Click to expand...

Same. Ian Stark is appealing but I dont want to miss a thing since I've made me stay up. Gone are the days when an all nighter on a Saturday was the norm! Ha ha


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Oli being interviewed on BBC1, and managed not to put his foot in it. I'm finally warming to him.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Sticking with disco + as don't trust bbc not to cut off early 😂


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Ah that was a nice interview with Oli. Sounds like I’ve missed some thrills and spills though!
		
Click to expand...

Swedish rider unseated, we didn't see the Polish rider's issue but they said at the coffin.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 August 2021)

Might stick with D+ as watching via the firestick and worried if I try and switch over I will miss something…..


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Sticking with disco + as don't trust bbc not to cut off early 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh they definitely will - they’ve already said they aren’t covering the whole lot!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I adore Jonelle, hoping it goes well for her (but not too well  )


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

LOVE watching Jonelle


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Swedish rider unseated, we didn't see the Polish rider's issue but they said at the coffin.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

To summarise the BBC coverage for those sticking with Discovery: Oli’s round, nice interviews, then lots of general chat between host and presenter about the course, rules etc.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Did they say Vittoria also on course?


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Might stick with D+ as watching via the firestick and worried if I try and switch over I will miss something…..
		
Click to expand...

Same.
re BBC, why are they showing this guy blathering on, with competitors jumping in the background. Show the damn competitors *sigh*


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Did Sam break the pin or was it  not badly rubbed before?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Frangible pin just gone for Sam Watson.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Oh what a shame for Sam! And Felix had a frangible as well so maybe that speed came with a bit of a cost


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Sam hardly touched that - was the pin weakened by a previous rider?


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Alot of talking on the BBC with the occasional horse galloping through in the background.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Did Sam break the pin or was it  not badly rubbed before?
		
Click to expand...

Supposedly it is obvious if they have been rubbed and they are replaced.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Sam hardly touched that - was the pin weakened by a previous rider?
		
Click to expand...

Can they appeal that with footage of previous rider hitting it?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Supposedly it is obvious if they have been rubbed and they are replaced.
		
Click to expand...

those FJ's are going to be busy checking it


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Vittoria just outside the time. She's one I thought might get it.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Sam hardly touched that - was the pin weakened by a previous rider?
		
Click to expand...

Fence judges should be checking that after every horse if there’s any sign/noise of a contact!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Time penilties for Julia please 😬


----------



## humblepie (1 August 2021)

Random fun fact- did unaffiliated dressage against Jonelle's horse when Rodney Powell first brought him out!

Liked how Oli in particular didn't leave a milisecond in the start box.  He was gone.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Looked like Sam hardly touched that pole!


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Wow that horse gallops!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

OH has beeb on his phone, chatting so I'm staying with D+ for now. He's my kitchen slave🤣


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

I’ve never seen Julia ride before but she’s been leaning the whole time

ETA: Lucinda has commented on it, I wonder if it’s purposeful or somethings gone on


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Switched to BBC, much better commentary as Lucinda is really disappointing.

Yes, Sam broke the pin


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Think I'll stick with both on! Scottie and John Kyle together would be ideal commentary wise!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

very flappy ear cover


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

interesting what Lucinda was saying about the yellow/red pins, i'm so far out of the eventing game i had no idea there were different types these days. sounds like it was deliberate to make those rails drop easily.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

It’ll be interesting to see the final team scores under these new rules. 11 penalties for a frangible might not seem as expensive as normal.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Go Glenfly. Good luck


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Switched to BBC, much better commentary as Lucinda is really disappointing.

Yes, Sam broke the pin
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe how bad Lucinda is. She is really disappointing


----------



## OldNag (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Laura at 1.00, Tom due 2.06 so we'd see them at least. Just debating whether to switch
		
Click to expand...

 Eek way past my bedtime - I can't last that long! Will continue to the end of my glass and turn in .


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

This ear bonnet seems borderline dangerous.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

That is a LOT of grease on the Belarus horse!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Jonelle over the time so perhaps not as doable as we thought?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Lathered that horse. Do you think they used the whole tub?


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Enough grease? Haha! They’re hoping to slip n slide round


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Joelle gets time faults


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

SOS said:



			Enough grease? Haha! They’re hoping to slip n slide round
		
Click to expand...

may as well make use of the hills, and ski down them...?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Jonelle over the time so perhaps not as doable as we thought?
		
Click to expand...

The BBC commentary just said the NZ team are deliberately focusing on team medals rather than individual, so perhaps she’s been asked not to push for it?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

That long route looks confusing to the horse


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I think we've been deceived with some very fast horses out of the gate early - be interesting to see how it goes on


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

OMG that long route is confusing for a horse sizing up the fences!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

That water on the long route looks a bit deep.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I was hoping for a few more time faults from Julia but I’ll take what I can get 😂


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

0.4 time for Julia. Just over. But all adds up


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Don't love that long route at all


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Don't love that long route at all
		
Click to expand...

no and doesn't look like the horse did either :/


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

We’ll see a few more issues now we’re in the first lot of individuals


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Tbf isn't Oli the only one clear inside the time? They said the Swiss rider had a pin.


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Not important but loving the all white horse and rider and tan brown boots combo


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Ouchie, sawing


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Tbf isn't Oli the only one clear inside the time? They said the Swiss rider had a pin.
		
Click to expand...

Think Shane Rose was too.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Why all the dissing of Lucinda?  I think she's great.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

No, one Aussie was too!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Tbf isn't Oli the only one clear inside the time? They said the Swiss rider had a pin.
		
Click to expand...

live results are showing Shane Rose inside the time


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Think Shane Rose was too.
		
Click to expand...

And I *think* Shane took a long route too


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			live results are showing Shane Rose inside the time
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind linking to those again please? I can’t find the post!


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

I think they said 16 the dark bay doesn’t have loads of experience and he’s struggling with the questions. What a good horse to keep trying even with his ears pinned back


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Why all the dissing of Lucinda?  I think she's great.
		
Click to expand...

She said some pretty mad things during the dressage, to be honest.


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

That Belarus horse does not look happy


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Would you mind linking to those again please? I can’t find the post!
		
Click to expand...

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/en/results/equestrian/results-eventing-xc-000100-.htm


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/en/results/equestrian/results-eventing-xc-000100-.htm


----------



## asmp (1 August 2021)

not read all the comments but getting fed up of all the filming of horses galloping and not jumping.  We want see the jumps!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Why all the dissing of Lucinda?  I think she's great.
		
Click to expand...

Her commentating on dressage, eventing dressage and now xc hasnt been great IMO. At some points what she has been saying has been flat out wrong


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/en/results/equestrian/results-eventing-xc-000100-.htm

Click to expand...

or the FEI page which shows the fences in a more accessible way
https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/EventingCrossCountry


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I cant believe how bad Lucinda is. She is really disappointing
		
Click to expand...

I've spent far too much time listening to Lucinda this week! Slowly learnt to zone her out 🤣


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Her commentating on dressage, eventing dressage and now eventing hasnt been great IMO. At some points what she has been saying has been flat out wrong
		
Click to expand...

had an eye roller yesterday when she was misinforming people about the glove colour rules


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Nice, honest interview from Alex on BBC about how his horse lasted well for about 6 mins and then just tired a bit, but is fine and barging people over in the stables now 😂


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			She said some pretty mad things during the dressage, to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

She's mad as a box of frogs but always encouraging in her comments.  Agree probably not best for pure dressage but very few as knowledgeable when it comes to eventing


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

I'm liking how many different countries are taking part.


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

*me watching these riders gallop along during the “breaks” in the course*
*me also remembering I couldn’t stand in my stirrups for longer than 10 seconds today in walk out hacking after a few months of not riding* 

This footage does not do justice to how fit our riders have to be too! Horses and riders are athletes.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Now that’s DEFINITELY a frangible pin penalty!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Loved Colleens horse


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Going to venture over quickly


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Lucky the pin went there!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

15 minute Laura Collett warning!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I don’t think Jonelle went easy, she looked like she was going for it to me.

Did Kazu make the time?


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

SOS said:



			*me watching these riders gallop along during the “breaks” in the course*
*me also remembering I couldn’t stand in my stirrups for longer than 10 seconds today in walk out hacking after a few months of not riding*

This footage does not do justice to how fit our riders have to be too! Horses and riders are athletes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but much more difficult to stand in your stirrups in walk or trot than canter or gallop.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Now that’s DEFINITELY a frangible pin penalty!
		
Click to expand...

getting your money's worth


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			She's mad as a box of frogs but always encouraging in her comments.  Agree probably not best for pure dressage but very few as knowledgeable when it comes to eventing
		
Click to expand...

Disagree I'm afraid. She was not at all encouraging about the Mexican dressage rider and also made a bit of a sneery comment about a dressage rider who had broken a collar bone. 

Tbf she is a lot better today.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Actually, I have laptop on D+, TV on beeb. Took secs. Love Scotty👍


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Loved Colleens horse
		
Click to expand...

I don’t feel like we saw enough of her - that looked like such a good round!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

No.18 seems very tired (CZE)

ETA glad they got home safe


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Yes but much more difficult to stand in your stirrups in walk or trot than canter or gallop.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, that’s why I’m doing it to build some muscle and improve my balance again. But I’m sure all of these riders could stand the entirety of their hack


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Do you think obac is managing to watch any or is she too busy?


----------



## humblepie (1 August 2021)

There are quite a few older horses competing.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I think with such a strong eventing scene in the UK (and with places like Ireland and France so close for internationals!) it's easy to take for granted how much experience our team have got behind them compared to some of these individual riders/newer countries taking part - will be a real learning experience for them and so great to see it opening up!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Do you think obac is managing to watch any or is she too busy?
		
Click to expand...

think perhaps her mind might be elsewhere


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

I've been on the beeb since Sam Watson set off, and the coverage is a bit better imo. They are also doing a better job of tuning out the crickets most of the time


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Home safe Tayberry!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

SOS said:



			Of course, that’s why I’m doing it to build some muscle and improve my balance again. But I’m sure all of these riders could stand the entirety of their hack 

Click to expand...

Standing in stirrups in trot is what instructors use to torture you with.


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

It would appear my viewing buddy is already feeling sleepy 💤


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

Good decision by the Puerto Rican rider to retire - they looked like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I am always gutted when the individuals from the non-traditional eventing nations have problems. You just want them to get round safe, even if it’s a bit slow or messy.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Good decision by the Puerto Rican rider to retire - they looked like an accident waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

had a couple of earlier refusals too.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Good decision by the Puerto Rican rider to retire - they looked like an accident waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Very brave to retire at the Olympics too.


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I am always gutted when the individuals from the non-traditional eventing nations have problems. You just want them to get round safe, even if it’s a bit slow or messy.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more. Especially as there’s a lot of money behind these less horsey/eventing focused nations putting someone forward for the Olympics.


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I am always gutted when the individuals from the non-traditional eventing nations have problems. You just want them to get round safe, even if it’s a bit slow or messy.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. Our sport will never be as accessible as some, but I don't like quite how exclusive it can be. That said, safety has to come first so fair play to her for admitting they needed to stop.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I am so nervous for Laura. I have a bad feeling and I desperately hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Well recovered!


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

The last few rounds seem to be very laboured. I'm guessing it's seriously hot?


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Standing in stirrups in trot is what instructors use to torture you with.
		
Click to expand...

Id do that if I wasn’t recovering from having a broom through my leg! Anyway I’m going to continue watching ☺️


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I am so nervous for Laura. I have a bad feeling and I desperately hope I’m wrong.
		
Click to expand...

so do i


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			The last few rounds seem to be very laboured. I'm guessing it's seriously hot?
		
Click to expand...

The temp at the start was 27% but 80 something perfect humidity  I can only guess it’s even warmer now


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Lovely interview with Julia Krajewski


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Tayberry still looks to have a mind of his own!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

God I hope it goes well for her


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Good old beeb, handy to have laptop too


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

Argh nooo BBC we don't want to know what's on later, get back to what's going on now!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Boulty said:



			Argh nooo BBC we don't want to know what's on later, get back to what's going on now!
		
Click to expand...

glad i decided to stick with Discovery


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Are they doing interviews on D+


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

oh crikey BBC


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Tayberry still looks to have a mind of his own!
		
Click to expand...

I half get the impression the horse thinks ‘let’s get on with it’. But the rider is completely doing the right thing not hammering him round… it’s become a very long round though.


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

My viewing buddy has crashed too


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Are they doing interviews on D+
		
Click to expand...

not so far


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Are they doing interviews on D+
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Look at horses ears! Proper smiling (no.24)


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Well done Thomas and Tayberry!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

SOS said:



			I half get the impression the horse thinks ‘let’s get on with it’. But the rider is completely doing the right thing not hammering him round… it’s become a very long round though.
		
Click to expand...

yep. well over the time but home safe and that's great news.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Discovery is about 30 seconds behind BBC


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Number 24 is doing a good impression of the dragon jump whilst galloping along.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Indian chap hasn’t started


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

SOS said:



			I half get the impression the horse thinks ‘let’s get on with it’. But the rider is completely doing the right thing not hammering him round… it’s become a very long round though.
		
Click to expand...

I read back some old posts about him and he definitely had his own strong opinions about how some fences should be jumped!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

God, the crickets are a LOT more noticeable on Discovery.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Bling🤣


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

For those on discovery, how much is Lucinda rattling on about Lea today?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Indian chap hasn’t started
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Second Thai rider on course so Laura next!


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

The Danish chestnut is gorgeous. What a character!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Is BBC back on the eventing?


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I read back some old posts about him and he definitely had his own strong opinions about how some fences should be jumped!
		
Click to expand...

Got to love the horses that have not only read the textbook but wrote it


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Is BBC back on the eventing?
		
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Yikes how did they manage to get off that fence?!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Yes


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Come on Laura!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

That looked ouchy!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Look at horses ears! Proper smiling (no.24)
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse but looks like a handful


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Yikes how did they manage to get off that fence?!
		
Click to expand...

no idea but fair play to carry on well.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Amazed Peter got his horse home after that!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Come on Laura


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

🤞


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Come on Laura!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

London is keen!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			no idea but fair play to carry on well.
		
Click to expand...

Showed a reply on the beeb. Stood off too far then put down halfway over.


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

Here we go, come on Laura!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

He wants to get a shift on doesn't he, come on Laura


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Good luck Laura.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Showed a reply on the beeb. Stood off too far then put down halfway over.
		
Click to expand...

yeah they replayed on disco too. i thought the question  was about horse being stuck for a moment


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

That’s a great round by the Austrian rider!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			That’s a great round by the Austrian rider!
		
Click to expand...

Put her in front of Alex


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

It then sidled off sideways


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Gah! Show her round.


----------



## humblepie (1 August 2021)

I like the Thai horse, lovely look on his face.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Course really does look stunning!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Come on, show Laura!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

The Japanese rider almost got lost there!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Not the Beeb/Discovery’s fault!

She’s still clear


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oh I hate Philip Dutton too. Forgot about that.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Looking at results, Laura's at fence 17 but haven't seen any of her!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Wheres Laura?!?!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

economically named horse


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Where's Laura! AHH!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Aww poor the Thai rider!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

WHERE IS LAURA


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Oh that was a nasty fall. He got properly trampled


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Looking at results, Laura's at fence 17 but haven't seen any of her!
		
Click to expand...

nooooooooo


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Ohhh no


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Ignore me - she’s still clear


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I don’t want to see the skyline!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

London 52 is on it isn't he?


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

They were able to show nearly all of Oli's round because it was the start and not so many on the course


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			And now she’s not. Balls. Arse. According to results.
		
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

Finally, we're seeing her again. He's tanking her a bit!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Oh that was a nasty fall. He got properly trampled
		
Click to expand...

And the bloke trying to help him up immediately 😳 Like maybe let him catch his breath first?


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Inside!! Wool woop


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

They really don't want to show Laura, do they?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Yay! Go Laura!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Yes! Yay Laura!


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

I think I’m a bit behind yet have been tuned into discovery + from the start.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THE SKYLINE


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Yeeeeeees


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Hold on course?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Yes!!! 7.43


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Yesss!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

YES LAURA


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Whoop go Laura!!!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

excellent stuff


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Amazing!!! And he looks full of running


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2021)

YES LAURA


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

They put the Thai rider’s fall on Laura’s fence by fence results


----------



## Double_choc_lab (1 August 2021)

Brilliant even if we didn't see much


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Just shown her finish inside the time


----------



## humblepie (1 August 2021)

Night all I am off to bed.  Enjoy the rest of the coverage.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oh thank Christ for that. The cat just knocked over a load of dishes in the kitchen while I was busy stressing about Laura’s round: my heart can’t take it!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

God I feel relieved!  I wish they’d shown her.  

No pressure Tom!

She, Oli and Shane are the only ones within the time so far.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

She's done it. Brilliant


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Hold on course: toilet break!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			They put the Thai rider’s fall on Laura’s fence by fence results
		
Click to expand...

there have been a few that have been removed a min later, i noticed Lauren Billys was marked up with 3 refusals to begin with then one went *poof*


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Thankfully not a long hold in that heat.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

I'm guessing that the 3 british riders full rounds will be on bbc highlights later today?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Hold hasn't affected Dutton's horse


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Indian rider started on course, hope they have a clear


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Opps, spoke too soon. Sat well


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Eeek moment there


----------



## OldNag (1 August 2021)

Yay Laura - lovely round 
Off to bed. Will be supporting in my dreams


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Nailbiter over that Philip crikey


----------



## RachelFerd (1 August 2021)

Terrifying moment for Philip Dutton there


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Interesting corner technique there!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I'm guessing that the 3 british riders full rounds will be on bbc highlights later today?
		
Click to expand...

Probably only what we’ve seen on the live running - I think the Olympic broadcaster produce the footage. The BBC coverage started with Oli’s round but it was the same fences as we saw live on the Discovery footage.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

This last water is causing a few eeek moments, I guess horses a bit tired by then too.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I like Rishi as an interviewer. He’s asking the right sort of questions to bring the sport to life to general viewers.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

The Swiss are going for it aren't they?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Aw bless her. Lovely interview.


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Horses will spook at paper 😂 love it


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Nice through that water for the Indian rider


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Horses will spook at paper 😂 love it
		
Click to expand...

I mean he’s not wrong!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Aww Laura!

They’ve learned their lessons- put footage in the background while Rishi talks.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Nice through that water for the Indian rider
		
Click to expand...

Looked like a lovely round! He wasn’t far over the time.


----------



## pistolpete (1 August 2021)

Laura is brilliant. Ollie too! What time is Toms round? I’m wide awake now!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Nice through that water for the Indian rider
		
Click to expand...

From what we saw he did very well!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Nice through that water for the Indian rider
		
Click to expand...

yeah what we saw looked a very classy round


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Yay, clear with just a handful of time faults, that's brilliant. What a great representative for India he has been in this comp


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Tom 2.06


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

I wonder where the BBC commentators are working from? Saw Ian at Burgham yesterday but with Nick calling out his red trainers, they're obviously in the same place!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			The Swiss are going for it aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

we didn't see much of the grey horse but it looked like they really meant business.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Swiss are surprisingly strong today!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

pistolpete said:



			Laura is brilliant. Ollie too! What time is Toms round? I’m wide awake now!
		
Click to expand...

About 2oclock? 
Im wide awake too.  I was just thinking that I don’t know how people can go to bed half way.  I’m too adrenaline-ised!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			I wonder where the BBC commentators are working from? Saw Ian at Burgham yesterday but with Nick calling out his red trainers, they're obviously in the same place!
		
Click to expand...

think most are in Salford


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

just 0,4 for the swiss rider, some great encouragement on course as well


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			I wonder where the BBC commentators are working from? Saw Ian at Burgham yesterday but with Nick calling out his red trainers, they're obviously in the same place!
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure whether the Olympic hosting is based in London or Salford 🤔 Tbf, the commentary side of things could probably be done from any place with sound equipment and a live stream!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			just 0,4 for the swiss rider, some great encouragement on course as well
		
Click to expand...

looks like she had a pin as well, what a shame.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			About 2oclock? 
Im wide awake too.  I was just thinking that I don’t know how people can go to bed half way.  I’m too adrenaline-ised!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve averaged about 4 hours sleep a night this week and I feel a bit like I’m dying 😂 Must power on! What time is the last rider due to finish? 3ish?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Oh "just 1 metre 15"


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Thanks guys! I was sure someone would know here! I did wonder if Ian had his feet up on camera somewhere!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			looks like she had a pin as well, what a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! That's a real shame


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I’m not sure whether the Olympic hosting is based in London or Salford 🤔 Tbf, the commentary side of things could probably be done from any place with sound equipment and a live stream!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, evidently Disco have shipped Lucinda out there as she had a different view to the cameras in the dressage.  i do think eyes on the ground is useful for arena based stuff where the camera angle can be deceiving.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Seems like the second Japanese rider had a refusal, which is a real shame as what we saw looked good.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Expensive round for the Japanese team!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah, evidently Disco have shipped Lucinda out there as she had a different view to the cameras in the dressage.  i do think eyes on the ground is useful for arena based stuff where the camera angle can be deceiving.
		
Click to expand...

More cost effective if she and John are doing all the equestrian coverage I expect! All the others can WFH 😄


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Polish horse bit sticky


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

The Australians must be working their way up the leaderboard now, after all that doom and gloom about their dressage scores.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Expensive round for the Japanese team!
		
Click to expand...

yeah shame after their strong start.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Kevin McNab just outside the time.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Yes I think it finishes about 3am.  I’m lucky that I’ve not ended up working this week.

I don’t think we’ve seen many of the problems that there have been on this course.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

That surcingale is irritating!


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

Beautiful black horse on the Swedish team.  As they were just explaining a tricky situation for the riders with the team changes and results today


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			That surcingale is irritating!
		
Click to expand...

fingers crossed it doesn't catch on anything...


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Ugh not liking this horse being allowed to run with that strap hanging down.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			That surcingale is irritating!
		
Click to expand...

Its giving me the fear!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

remember when they used to wear bandages xc....


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Its giving me the fear!
		
Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## RachelFerd (1 August 2021)

I really like this Polish chestnut


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Thank god it finished safely


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Polish horse looking stronger now.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Thank god, the Chinese horse with the dangling tack is home safe!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Polish horse looking stronger now.
		
Click to expand...

Took a while to settle jumping


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

40 odd time pens is expensive but it's better than not getting home   is it the first chinese eventing team?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Where’s the rider with one stirrup gone?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			40 odd time pens is expensive but it's better than not getting home   is it the first chinese eventing team?
		
Click to expand...

I think so yeah


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			40 odd time pens is expensive but it's better than not getting home   is it the first chinese eventing team?
		
Click to expand...

I think so! It was just Alex as an individual for ages.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Glad it wasn't just me feeling the fear about the flapping bit!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			40 odd time pens is expensive but it's better than not getting home   is it the first chinese eventing team?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think they mentioned that a few times.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I think so! It was just Alex as an individual for ages.
		
Click to expand...

yeah that's what i thought.  hope they get the third rider home safe too


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

She’s just home with one stirrup.👏


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yes, I think they mentioned that a few times.
		
Click to expand...

can barely hear with TV turned down so low, haha


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Did the Polish rider lose a leather??


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Wow wild moment there taking out the pin!


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

A few tack malfunctions going on!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			can barely hear with TV turned down so low, haha
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that wasn't intended to sound sarcastic! 

Lots coming home now with faults we aren't seeing!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Did the Polish rider lose a leather??
		
Click to expand...

Yup it came off partway round - Ian Stark mentioned it on the BBC commentary. 

Shades of Mark Todd!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Looked like it might have been the iron that broke!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Good on her for getting round for her team then!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Probably only what we’ve seen on the live running - I think the Olympic broadcaster produce the footage. The BBC coverage started with Oli’s round but it was the same fences as we saw live on the Discovery footage.
		
Click to expand...

The host broadcaster (NHK) works with OBS to provide the footage.  The different takers/broadcasters then buy from a range of options from just the footage to a range of commentary positions from fully equipped to just a room.  Then there's the transmissions side that gets the sound and pictures distributed round the world.

I work with software that manages the logistics of producing and transmitting especially Sports and News.

The client I'm working with atm is responsible for the satellite platform that is distributing alot of the Olympics.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Yup it came off partway round - Ian Stark mentioned it on the BBC commentary. 

Shades of Mark Todd!
		
Click to expand...

Horton Point wasn't it?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Sorry that wasn't intended to sound sarcastic!

Lots coming home now with faults we aren't seeing!
		
Click to expand...

no worries, i'm mainly relying on the live scoring, OH snoring louder than the TV now.. perhaps i should turn it up haha. one day we will have a proper house!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Wish we had seen more of Nicolas T


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

feels like it's unusual to have the finish straight after the last fence and not round a bend these days, but perhaps that's just badminton-itis in my mind.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Nicolas so close to the time there.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Inside time 👏


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Horton Point wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! I think I had the highlights video 😄

Now if the commentary could tell the difference between the NZ male rider and the German female rider that would be great.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

I'm back. Couldn't sleep so just had an hour's break. What time is Tom please?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Another smiling chestnut


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

In other news the cat has woken up & is hovering near the conservatory door miaowing.... Think he wants his dinner / bedtime & for me to piss off to bed!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			I'm back. Couldn't sleep so just had an hour's break. What time is Tom please?
		
Click to expand...

2.05 I think?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

2.06 I think for Tom!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Tom 2.06


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Sandra Aufarth now on course. Gorgeous chestnut!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Horton Point wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

The man, the myth, the legend


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			I'm back. Couldn't sleep so just had an hour's break. What time is Tom please?
		
Click to expand...

Should be fairly soon I think…


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Well done Austin


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Boulty said:



			In other news the cat has woken up & is hovering near the conservatory door miaowing.... Think he wants his dinner / bedtime & for me to piss off to bed!
		
Click to expand...

Cause I'm tired, I first read that as the cat was hoovering!!!


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

Oopsie for Sandra!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

If anyone heard an extremely loud cheer coming from the NW, that was me.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Oh no, penalties for Germany!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Austin O'Connor clear inside the time!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Oooooooh Sandra!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Sandra!! It just.got.interesting.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Is it bad to say 'yes' when Sandra had a run out!


----------



## RachelFerd (1 August 2021)

Oh gosh, Germany now carrying a 20


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Ooh who is sending evils to the germans?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Sorry Sandra but I am a little bit pleased at that


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Well, I was not expecting that!


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Ohhh what is that going to mean for the German team!


----------



## Boulty (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Cause I'm tired, I first read that as the cat was hoovering!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wish!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Oh dear not good for the Germans.  She's usually so on point too.


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Sorry Sandra but I am a little bit pleased at that
		
Click to expand...

It’s not very sporting but me too 😂


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Campbell struggling a bit to make it home by the looks...


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Bet there was a little team fist pump from GB, just a little bit of pressure now Tom...


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

It wasn’t me 😇


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Jesse’s horse looks really weary


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Jesse's horse looking the most tired we've seen!


----------



## ahml100 (1 August 2021)

It would be interesting to see if Tom will now go for a clear with a few time. From looking at the running team standings, GBR will be comfortably in front and can afford a couple of time pens


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Ohhh what is that going to mean for the German team!
		
Click to expand...

It must mean a medal is unlikely? But maybe not impossible?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Jesse's horse looking the most tired we've seen!
		
Click to expand...

yep must be a huge relief to get through the finish.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ahml100 said:



			It would be interesting to see if Tom will now go for a clear with a few time. From looking at the running team standings, GBR will be comfortably in front and can afford a couple of time pens
		
Click to expand...

Possibly! Although the time does look achievable for the quality horses and Toledo is definitely one of them.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Just the bit of pressure release we needed.

Im amazed that big grey made the time.  It didn’t look that fast.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

ahml100 said:



			It would be interesting to see if Tom will now go for a clear with a few time. From looking at the running team standings, GBR will be comfortably in front and can afford a couple of time pens
		
Click to expand...

I think you can't change your plan last minute though, just ride it as you would previously?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Sandras horse is a beast!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Just had to take on some orange Maltesers buttons😁


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Pretty South African horse just started!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			It must mean a medal is unlikely? But maybe not impossible?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t feel like I can get my head round it at all. Lots of frangible penalties going on and I have no idea how the potential substitutions will work out.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

It didn’t look like Laura or Oli particularly belted round (not that we saw much of Laura!).  They just stayed in a nice steady top gear imo.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Sandra did not waste any time!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

As it stands Tom could have 17 time penalties and we'd be still in standing for gold (but VERY close)... not sure who's left mind


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It didn’t look like Laura or Oli particularly belted round (not that we saw much of Laura!).  They just stayed in a nice steady top gear imo.
		
Click to expand...

They’ve looked two of the smoothest, most rhythmical rounds too and that makes a big difference. No wasting a second or two per fence to set up or fight about your line/speed.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

BBc presenter surprised that Laura's horse hasn't walked the course


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			As it stands Tom could have 17 time penalties and we'd be still in standing for gold (but VERY close)... not sure who's left mind
		
Click to expand...

What are our team like at SJing?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I don’t feel like I can get my head round it at all. Lots of frangible penalties going on and I have no idea how the potential substitutions will work out.
		
Click to expand...

Atm I think it is GB, Australia, France, NZ, Germany? But not 100% on that.


----------



## ahml100 (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I think you can't change your plan last minute though, just ride it as you would previously?
		
Click to expand...

Very true, though hopefully just might ease the pressure!


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

When is Michael yung up?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Oooh, very unhappy horse-Brazilian?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			As it stands Tom could have 17 time penalties and we'd be still in standing for gold (but VERY close)... not sure who's left mind
		
Click to expand...

A nice clear, fast-ish round would soothe our collective blood pressure 😄


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Do you think the people wandering about are spectators or staff?  When I used to work Japanese flights lots of them wore blue sun hats so it’s hard to say!

Sandra did well for time considering.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			As it stands Tom could have 17 time penalties and we'd be still in standing for gold (but VERY close)... not sure who's left mind
		
Click to expand...

I think we would like a fence or two in hand to take the pressure off?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			When is Michael yung up?
		
Click to expand...

2.42


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

What's going on there? Retired 3 from the end? Who even was that?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Horse says no 😐


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Horse has downed tools there!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			What are our team like at SJing?
		
Click to expand...

Tom's horse is a fanastic show jumper, other two can have the odd fence down but not often


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Do you think the people wandering about are spectators or staff?  When I used to work Japanese flights lots of them wore blue sun hats so it’s hard to say!

Sandra did well for time considering.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely some spectators. But I imagine there are lots of volunteers? 

Sandra did amazingly for time!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Oli has been known to have a pole only gone clear in three of his long format events at this level I think. Laura slightly more reliable and Tom an excellent SJer


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oof that was unpleasant to watch.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			What's going on there? Retired 3 from the end? Who even was that?
		
Click to expand...

brazillian rider i believe


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

No I don’t want any faults from Tom please.  I’d love us to have a showjump or two in hand.  I have a feeling Tom won’t want to add anything to his dressage score anyway as he wasn’t that happy with it.
Please let him do well!!!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I think we would like a fence or two in hand to take the pressure off?
		
Click to expand...

I agree! And he is usually quick was just costing out worst case (clear) scenarios!


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

I’ve got a viewing partner I’m not meant to have. Guess I squealed just a bit too loudly at Sandra’s run out 🤣. The cat isn’t meant to be there either - she’s the grumpy hunting cat who never comes for cuddles…


Keeping everything crossed for Tom, and might as well power on through to see Michael Jung now I’ve made it this far. There have been some interesting shake ups so far as always with XC, nothing is certain. Some lovely rounds too though.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Its ours for the taking. Come on Tom!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

That corner is going a lot!


----------



## RachelFerd (1 August 2021)

Victoria's horse also looks super (and nicely ridden too)


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			What's going on there? Retired 3 from the end? Who even was that?
		
Click to expand...

Rafael the Brazilian on Fuiloda G

Think horse's energy was just drained and he couldnt get it up out of a trot


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

One of my viewing buddies.  I wish you could hear him snore!
I’m on my second strong latte and crunchie.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Rafael the Brazilian on Fuiloda G

Think horse's energy was just drained and he couldnt get it up out of a trot
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't nice viewing really. Such a shame.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Tom soon, butterflies starting


----------



## pistolpete (1 August 2021)

Pooch keeping me company!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Nick getting his German lady riders mixed up on BBC!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

That scoreboard looks incredible for GB. Fingers crossed for Tom


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

My pets definitely haven't got out of bed, and sister is "resting her eyes!"


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

If Tom is 2.06, what has happened to the Thai rider? Are we running a bit behind?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I can hear drunk neighbours coming home from the pub, very different energies going on here


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			If Tom is 2.06, what has happened to the Thai rider? Are we running a bit behind?
		
Click to expand...

yeah we still have a few individuals to go.


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Dare we dream about a gold....


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Ted has abandoned the comfortable sofa for the floor  🤷🏻‍♀️ Probably my fault for shrieking too much.


----------



## ahml100 (1 August 2021)

If France and AUS could also pick up some more time penalties and give us lots of breathing space that would also be fab 😅


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

3 more riders to Tom.
Sweden has scrapped the last rider.
It’s all changing!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

One of my companions


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Dare we dream about a gold....
		
Click to expand...

Don’t jinx us! Not till we’ve got through the trot up tomorrow.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Oh no! Navigation error there


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

We saw with Sandra how easily things can go wrong! Not counting my chickens yet!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Sounds like the Dutch rider has messed up unfortunately.


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Rafael the Brazilian on Fuiloda G

Think horse's energy was just drained and he couldnt get it up out of a trot
		
Click to expand...

Well initially it was pooing and he (presumably) didn't realise and walloped it one, and then it was almost like the horse said "well sod you then". Hope horse is ok


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Third time lucky for Thailand?? They must be nervous knowing both team mates fell.


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

I drifted off but just got awoken by a dog nose telling me to wake up as Tom’s on soon!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Dare we dream about a gold....
		
Click to expand...

NO!! No dreaming, no jinxing, bad ecb


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Yes definitely want to see Tom get round before thinking about medals, would not have bet on Sandra having a run out. 

Well done to the Russian rider, slow but clear!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Has anyone got a full list of times? Quick google search isn't yielding an obvious result (and no H&H left)


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Has anyone got a full list of times? Quick google search isn't yielding an obvious result (and no H&H left)
		
Click to expand...

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)D_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf
subtract 8 hours, they are tokyo time


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Both my cats snoring and tortoise digging occasionally


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Oh no.  These Thai riders just aren’t up to Xc, are they?


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Has anyone got a full list of times? Quick google search isn't yielding an obvious result (and no H&H left)
		
Click to expand...

First page of this thread. We are about 10mins behind schedule


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Has anyone got a full list of times? Quick google search isn't yielding an obvious result (and no H&H left)
		
Click to expand...

link in first post on this thread


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			NO!! No dreaming, no jinxing, bad ecb
		
Click to expand...

Ok I’ll shut up


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

So an Aussie and a French rider after Tom


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

no one seems to have pulled Merel Blom up, wonder if she knows she took the wrong route or going to get a disappointment at the end :/

edit oh she seems to have stopped moving on the live scores so presume it's caught up with her now


----------



## ahml100 (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Has anyone got a full list of times? Quick google search isn't yielding an obvious result (and no H&H left)
		
Click to expand...

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)D_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			no one seems to have pulled Merel Blom up, wonder if she knows she took the wrong route or going to get a disappointment at the end :/
		
Click to expand...

Oh I must have missed that! What did she do?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			no one seems to have pulled Merel Blom up, wonder if she knows she took the wrong route or going to get a disappointment at the end :/
		
Click to expand...

Really should pull her up, imagine if she had a crashing fall now!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

It's a great course. The less experienced combinations are able to get round safely too, with time faults


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Taken a long time to pull Merel Blom up!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh I must have missed that! What did she do?
		
Click to expand...

Jumped the B element of a fence twice


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh I must have missed that! What did she do?
		
Click to expand...

Jumped two part B in the water according to discovery +


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Shes eventually been pulled up


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Gosh Tom has started according to results and is clear to fence 6


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Gosh Tom has started according to results and is clear to fence 6
		
Click to expand...

 where is the commentary?!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

i can only see the thai rider on the live scores


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Last Thai rider on now.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Thai rider just started. isn't he the one before Tom


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Last thai rider jsut set off on d+


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Thai rider before Tom in the listing has just started


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Thai rider just started. isn't he the one before Tom
		
Click to expand...

yeah


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



 where is the commentary?!
		
Click to expand...

Discovery coverage must be behind?


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Am I going mad or has the bbc coverage gone back a bit??


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Oops getting a bit scary there!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

tom's off now!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

He hasn't started as now result say Boyd and Tom are at some fence! Am now watching BBC on laptop as well as Discovery


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Thank god, thought i'd been cheated of a very tense 7 minutes


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Is he still clear Nicnac?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Go Tom


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Right come on Tom!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

"Tapping the ground like a ballet dancer"??


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

He’s off!


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Come on Tom!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Here we go


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Come on Tom!


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

Come on Tom 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Oh they’re doing it again.  Where is he??


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Their numbers are out too


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Go Tom! He's about 3 jumps ahead on Discovery compared to BBC.  'Live' seems to be rather elastic!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I feel victimised by the lack of Laura and Tom coverage


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Youd have thought the cameras/producers would be focusing on the top of the table instead of those individuals mid to bottom

WHERE'S TOM??


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Glad the last two riders got home safe but can we please see Tom?


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

FFS we don't need to see Wetstein getting off and horse being washed down!  Here's Tom again!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Funny our Discovery is just behind the beeb!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Look at his legs eating up the ground


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Through the pin fence


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

eek edge of seat stuff, there's still a lot to jump


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Another tired horse saying no!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

OBS crew won’t know who’s who, let alone their results so we get what we’re given sadly


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Poor Thai team.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

what a disappointment for the Thai team


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Another tack malfunction too.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Real shame for the Thai team but hopefully they will have learned and be able to grow from this.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Come on Tom!  Foot down.


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

🎊😄😁😎🎊⚡


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

live results show him home clear


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Yeeeeeeees


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Get in!!!!!😁😁😁😁👏👏👏


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Yay! Well done Tom!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Yes!👏👏👏
What’s team!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

7.40!


----------



## pistolpete (1 August 2021)

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Woohoooooooo


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Yeeeeeeees!!!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Last Swiss rider, should be good viewing if the others are anything to go by...


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Wow! Amazing from Tom! 

All 3 clear inside the time!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Bloody hell Beeb! Straight to the swimming!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

what a stellar set of rides GB have had


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Naughty beeb, cut straight off!😡


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

😁😁😁😁 We can dream now right??


----------



## hoofprints1994 (1 August 2021)

Epic!!! Worth staying up for!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

Yipppppppeeeee 

I’ve been waking up checking what’s been going on. Can get some proper sleep now 

Well done all x


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			😁😁😁😁 We can dream now right??
		
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOO those SJs still have to stay up!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Don’t mind me, just having a little cry.

You can’t ask for more than that: what a glorious trio of rounds!


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			😁😁😁😁 We can dream now right??
		
Click to expand...


Still no


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Now fingers crossed for everyone to be at their best for great rounds tomorrow!


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			NOOOOOOOO those SJs still have to stay up!
		
Click to expand...

Trot up first.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

4 poles in hand (at least depending on the Aussie and French riders)


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Trot up first!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Well defected to BBC and had both going so instant replay 😄 my discovering very jerky but could be due to my dodgy Internet 😔


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Now fingers crossed for everyone to be at their best for great rounds tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

And for smooth sailing through the trot ups 🤞🏻


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Think I maybe a bit late to the ponies tomorrow am


----------



## pistolpete (1 August 2021)

Brilliant team effort. Go GB!.. Never seen so many tack malfunctions before though! A surcingle a stirrup a martingale and a bandage!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			NOOOOOOOO those SJs still have to stay up!
		
Click to expand...

If we can't win with 4 in hand, we don't deserve it


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

Woo Hoo 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
Three absolutely foot perfect team rounds, what more could we ask for? 
All to play for tomorrow (🤞🏻 all goes ok in the trot up first…)


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

No keep holding your breath until the show jumps have stayed up!!

It’s such an awesome day, would it be wrong to wish for nobody else making the time and a few more pins down for the competition??


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Don’t mind me, just having a little cry.

You can’t ask for more than that: what a glorious trio of rounds!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Burst into tears as he finished.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Am not sure my nerves can take watching the SJ now 😅


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			Trot up first.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, fair point!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Yes, all the vibes needed for the trot up tomorrow!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Think I maybe a bit late to the ponies tomorrow am
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to do mine normal time and then come home for a nap


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

There's 20 penalties for substitution, if the Aussie rider gets time penalties we could still get Allstar B in and win it I think?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Am not sure my nerves can take watching the SJ now 😅
		
Click to expand...

We’ll be here for moral support 😄


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I always hate watching the show phase!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

If Andrew could get some time penalties we wouldn't have to worry about the trot up


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

I have a soft spot for these chestnuts today. Another one with ears pricked


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Gosh we have the most fantastic team - so lucky to have these riders and wonderful horses - yes I'm an emotional wreck and the Swiss rider is giving me the heebies.


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			No keep holding your breath until the show jumps have stayed up!!

It’s such an awesome day, would it be wrong to wish for nobody else making the time and a few more pins down for the competition??
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong to wish Michael jung goes for a swim 😂


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I love Vassily! And quite fond of Andrew too as he was very nice about my knitting once 😂


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

IMO the xc didn't appear to take much out of the GB horses and from the little that was shown of L and T they didnt appear to have any sticky moments or rubs. Hopefully all good signs for sound and supple horsea tomorrow 🤞🏻


----------



## Turitea (1 August 2021)

lf they all pass the trot up, the team is yours. They can all jump and do it very well.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Is it wrong to wish Michael jung goes for a swim 😂
		
Click to expand...

well it's not unheard of is it, didn't he take a dunking at Burghley one year?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Sad for Jet Set


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

I wish Andrew Hoy a wonderful round. 8th olympics and to keep as fit as he is in his 60's is quite remarkable.  He's also a lovely guy.

Oops Yoshi.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Poor Yoshi, he so nearly clung on!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

that was unfortunate


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Not ideal for the home rider


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			We’ll be here for moral support 😄
		
Click to expand...

I'LL have to get my emotional support kitty back in service too! She currently has a comforting paw on my leg 😆


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Poor Yoshi!  He was worried about that fence and it got him!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			well it's not unheard of is it, didn't he take a dunking at Burghley one year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and broke his leg then rode another horse round with said broken leg or something?


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Is it wrong to wish Michael jung goes for a swim 😂
		
Click to expand...

well I wouldn’t say anything!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			well it's not unheard of is it, didn't he take a dunking at Burghley one year?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been wishing that he would fall off at every major competition for about the past 10 years and he’s only done it once 😂 

(Sorry, I know I’m terrible but I just think he’s a cyborg)


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Yes and broke his leg then rode another horse round with said broken leg or something?
		
Click to expand...

yeah, um, kind of ultimate demonstration of super human riding skillz?!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I would so love to see Laura win a medal!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I’ve been wishing that he would fall off at every major competition for about the past 10 years and he’s only done it once 😂

(Sorry, I know I’m terrible but I just think he’s a cyborg)
		
Click to expand...

All those riding skills and he comes across as so nice as well, there must be something wrong with him?!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Yes and broke his leg then rode another horse round with said broken leg or something?
		
Click to expand...

He’s like the terminator!  
(I like him really.  But he’s had his fair share of Olympic golds.  Let’s have a change)


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Funny how worrying about fences like that can be a bit of self fulfilling professy! (That's definitely not spelt right but auto correct is not helping and my brain is well past it!)


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Oh this is not ideal for Andrew Hoy!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

That’s a canny idea to have the gazebos out on course for some shelter in case of holds.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Damn buzzing is back now I've switched


----------



## Kadastorm (1 August 2021)

Do we know who the hold is for?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

hmmm chance of andrew having time faults having had a nice bit of R&R mid way...?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Oh no, screens are up?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			All those riding skills and he comes across as so nice as well, there must be something wrong with him?!
		
Click to expand...

I don’t trust people who are that perfect all the time 😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Time for another snack me thinks🤣


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Think I'm another who will be getting up at my usual time then coming home for a nap!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Oh no, screens are up?
		
Click to expand...

Who else was on the course apart from Andrew and retired Japanese rider?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

5 clears inside the time and 3 are ours- impressive!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Swiss rider

Robin Godel. Boyd was home.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Hold is for Yoshi, I think.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Oh no, screens are up?
		
Click to expand...

Is this for the Swiss horse? 😞 I didn’t notice anything happen but he’s showing as eliminated on the live scores.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Oh gosh poor Andrew being held for so long.  Looks like they are cooling the horse down during the hold which is impressive


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			I would so love to see Laura win a medal!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love her to get individual gold 😀


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Swiss rider

Robin Godel. Boyd was home.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear

Hope that horse and rider are ok


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I don’t trust people who are that perfect all the time 😂
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t he also compete at Grand Prix and also showjumping to like 2.5m (slight exaggeration)


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Is this for the Swiss horse? 😞 I didn’t notice anything happen but he’s showing as eliminated on the live scores.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but looked like they were putting them up in one distance shot.


----------



## RachelFerd (1 August 2021)

I'm dropping out with the hold on course and eventing myself tomorrow. Will catch up with the rest in the morning. Fingers crossed Robin and Jetset are OK.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Horse ambulance on the move 😥

It is Jet Set


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Hope everyone is OK.  Bit of a worry. Jet Set maybe in the box.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Horse ambulance on the move 😥

It is Jet Set
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!

Sending all the vibes.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Horse ambulance on the move 😥

It is Jet Set
		
Click to expand...

He seemed to be on his feet in the trailer though so hopefully that’s a good sign?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Good luck RachelFerd! 

I nipped out for a wee and came back to the ambulance moving - fingers crossed everyone's okay


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Very quick moving the ambulance away.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Hard core @RachelFerd Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Gosh hope Jet Set ok - didn't look like a  harmonious partnership.  Is that the horse AN used to ride?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

well if anyone had to be held that long, someone as experienced as Andrew stands a better chance than one of the less experienced individuals?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Gosh hope Jet Set ok - didn't look like a  harmonious partnership.  Is that the horse AN used to ride?
		
Click to expand...

I think so

Good luck @RachelFerd 🤞🏻 Hope the team GB good luck (& skills) are with you tomorrow


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			well if anyone had to be held that long, someone as experienced as Andrew stands a better chance than one of the less experienced individuals?
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely and a good hold system with the gazebos. 

But still not easy for him.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

And off we go.....


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 August 2021)

Loving Lucinda’s ship comments,


----------



## Kadastorm (1 August 2021)

And we’re off again


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Was it a Brazilian whose horse decided to hrow in the towel and not come out of trot? 
A couple who looked like they should never have started at that level and a few who need to get their tack checks sorted too.
Wondering at one point if Thailand were sneaking in extra riders as it felt like there were a few more of them than just three.
Hope Jet Set is ok.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

All the times I’ve been to Tokyo and I’ve never seen that skyline!  The camera crew have made up for it tonight!  I’m just wittering now.  Tiredness in action.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

not quite sure how we're meant to get to sleep after all this, i'm feeling quite wired!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Was it a Brazilian whose horse decided to hrow in the towel and not come out of trot?
A couple who looked like they should never have started at that level and a few who need to get their tack checks sorted too.
Wondering at one point if Thailand were sneaking in extra riders as it felt like there were a few more of them than just three.
Hope Jet Set is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rafael. I don't know if horse threw in the towel or was simply drained


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			not quite sure how we're meant to get to sleep after all this, i'm feeling quite wired!
		
Click to expand...

I didnt have my dinner until 11.15pm so my body has  no idea what's going on!


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Andrew flying! Just heard he's 10 seconds up.  Really hope he does well.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I didnt have my dinner until 11.15pm so my body has  no idea what's going on!
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea what day it is. This has been quite a week.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Wow at Andrew's time after that hold


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Looks like Andrew is going to be well inside the time!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I didnt have my dinner until 11.15pm so my body has  no idea what's going on!
		
Click to expand...

whereas I had a nap in the afternoon, and again at 9, so this is like back to being on foal watch, haha


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Andrew's horse still flying!  Nice to hear they have a pretty long break before showjumping! Not til tomorrow evening their time!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			not quite sure how we're meant to get to sleep after all this, i'm feeling quite wired!
		
Click to expand...

I'm suddenly knackered.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

It was too much to hope for time penalties wasn't it...


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

That must be the quickest so far


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

well like i said, horse had a nice rest!  that keeps the pressure up on the team slightly


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Andrew's horse still flying!  Nice to hear they have a pretty long break before showjumping! Not til tomorrow evening their time!
		
Click to expand...

That's a relief in this heat I'm sure


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			That's a relief in this heat I'm sure
		
Click to expand...

yeah especially as they have to travel back to the main equestrian park don't they?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

I had a sleep before work last night. I like siestas😁. Will sleep tomorrow after dinner too in readiness for the SJ. Glad my nags all live out.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			It was too much to hope for time penalties wasn't it...
		
Click to expand...

yes we’re probably being greedy!  I just want to topple MJ and see all three of ours in with an individual medal contention.  Not much to ask after how they’ve performed so far?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

And we're back!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

9 left to go I think?


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Thank you all for your company.  Off to bed as I'm show jumping in 7 hours.... Let's hope horse is in point and shoot mode!


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			That's a relief in this heat I'm sure
		
Click to expand...

Yes show jumping starts 9am our time Monday


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I think we've already maxed out our bad vibes on the wrong German rider!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

hoping to see this chinese rider home safe.


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			not quite sure how we're meant to get to sleep after all this, i'm feeling quite wired!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto 🤣

I need to try though - have to be up again early doors to sort out Sunshine Tour entries for small person and baby Welshie, I won’t be forgiven if I fluff them up

Still determined to see this through to the end first though


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Good, Jet Set ok


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Good news on Jet Set


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I had a sleep before work last night. I like siestas😁. Will sleep tomorrow after dinner too in readiness for the SJ. Glad my nags all live out.
		
Click to expand...

Show jumping is 9am on monday so you can sleep all of Sunday night!

Jet Set on his feet 🎉


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 August 2021)

Not seen Ownedbyaconnie tonight, guess she must be otherwise occupied. Hope it is all going well for her.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Jet set apparently up and ok!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oh phew, that’s a big relief about Jet Set.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Great to hear about Jet Set!


----------



## Kadastorm (1 August 2021)

Good news on Jet Set, really hope he is ok bless him.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Imagine being able to pop that out of a trot


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

These two on course are whizzy!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Anyone know about the rider? Glad Jet Set is ok.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

wheeeeeeeeee

very keen through that water


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Bit too many long range views at the moment!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Would anyone care for some matchsticks?


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

This course has worked out pretty well, better than I thought it would.  A bit like the shortened dressage test did too!  What next?  Five show jumps in the show jumping course??


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

considering a horlicks actually to try and nod off at the end


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

6 to go before Michael Jung, Tim Price in before that


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			This course has worked out pretty well, better than I thought it would.  A bit like the shortened dressage test did too!  What next?  Five show jumps in the show jumping course??
		
Click to expand...

Good old fashioned chase me charlie


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Would anyone care for some matchsticks?
		
Click to expand...

Are you tired?  It’s because we’d told ourselves it would be over by 3am!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

well that's a great result for China, some big old time faults but 3 home is more than some managed


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			well that's a great result for China, some big old time faults but 3 home is more than some managed 

Click to expand...

Yes, they have done really well!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

French rider must be feeling the pressure to keep France in a medal position?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Is it matchsticks for my eyes you're offering PF?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Nice ride from the last Polish rider too!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Are you tired?  It’s because we’d told ourselves it would be over by 3am!
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit. Didn't sleep well last week whilst away. Funny, I'm normally a night owl.

Did stay up late the past 2 nights also

Yes Jeni, would you like some?


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Dammit France through the pin fence


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Looks like GB got a gold medal in one of the mental BMX competitions just now!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Karm is going well.  Looks fast too.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Yes please PF! Feel like I need them now!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Is it matchsticks for my eyes you're offering PF?
		
Click to expand...

Snacky  matchsticks would be v welcome here too 😋


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Heart in mouth there! Clever horse


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Looks like GB got a gold medal in one of the mental BMX competitions just now!
		
Click to expand...

There was a lady who got Gold in one BMX race who had to crowdfund her way to the Olympics!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Excellent final French round!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Looks like GB got a gold medal in one of the mental BMX competitions just now!
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait to watch that back tomorrow. Isn’t sport brilliant? 😄


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Cat far from impressed at me still being up at this late hour.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I always find Sarah Ennis quite hairy to watch and today is no exception.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

It's amazing! 
Right come on Tim! He's on my eventing manager team so need a good score


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			It's amazing!
Right come on Tim! He's on my eventing manager team so need a good score
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'll be feeling that pressure intensely, haha


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

I'm with you @Lexi_ not keen on watching her!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

ah she's had a whoopsie somewhere
MT Fuji


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Tim’s got his foot down!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

The second Chipmunk crosses that line I'll be shutting my laptop, I'm flagging now


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Michael on course!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

*chants “fall off” quietly to self*


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Who was wishing for a dunking.... so close


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Bit wobbly there!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			The second Chipmunk crosses that line I'll be shutting my laptop, I'm flagging now
		
Click to expand...

Same, I think.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Bed is calling....


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Brave one there from Tim!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

the 7am alarm is going to be tough, just glad it's not a work day!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Carlos Parro can also fall off. Vile, arrogant man.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Last rider on course. Guess I will stay up to see them home


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Jung's had a pin!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Tim Price just over, good for Laura.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Couple of seconds over for Tim!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

I'm glad it's the summer hols😃😃


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Jung's had a pin!!!
		
Click to expand...

Omg!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

MJ has had a pin and Tim had time  faults. 

-fist pump-


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Jung's had a pin!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I LOVE FRANGIBLE PINS


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Did we see Jung's pin?


----------



## Turitea (1 August 2021)

Nobody is perfect.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

i wouldn't wish someone that skilled any other kind of fault


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

OMG has Micheal had a pin?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Did we see Jung's pin?
		
Click to expand...

no was that corner again.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

GO ON OLI AND LAURA


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

😮


----------



## ecb89 (1 August 2021)

Had that corner down


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

No, we haven't seen it! I'm sure things could change. I'm betting there will be a few penalties taken off.


----------



## Kadastorm (1 August 2021)

Ahhhh oh my gosh! C’mon Oli & Laura!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

I want to see Jung's pin, just to be sure!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Be interested to see whether all the pin penalties stand


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			No, we haven't seen it! I'm sure things could change. I'm betting there will be a few penalties taken off.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not convinced about Sam Watson's penalties given the rub it got by the previous rider


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

That adrenaline spike will not help my sleeping! Good luck to all with early starts for various reasons


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Be interested to see whether all the pin penalties stand
		
Click to expand...


Aye! We’ve seen quite a few totally demolish that corner but also not seen any footage of several others. I have everything crossed it remains for him!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

It looked like a proper hit to that pin to me.

re the shortened versions of phases.  Perhaps we could just not bother with the show jumping phase at all??


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

The way i'm praying for Julia to have a pole or two and have a gold and silver individual


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It looked like a proper hit to that pin to me.

re the shortened versions of phases.  Perhaps we could just not bother with the show jumping phase at all??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let's just finish now


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yes, let's just finish now 

Click to expand...

I quite fancy 2 phase eventing, that sounds much better


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Well! That all went rather pleasingly, didn’t it?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

All done!
Goodnight to everyone who has made it this far! I'm now hooked on the swimming and BMX!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 August 2021)

I'll probably still be wide awake to start the morning thread 😣 nighty night all!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

You’ve all been marvellous company, thank you. I must go to bed before I die though.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Well! That all went rather pleasingly, didn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

yes all went to plan really  not too unsporting on our part either!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Right, that's it for me. Night all!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

What a day! Right, who on here has a team Germany voodoo doll and where were you in the dressage???? Night all


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

night night  off to try and wind down... i'm useless when the alarm is only a few hours away.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

What a night! 😁😁


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

See you all. Lovely to share the xc with you. Sleep well and dream of wonderful things.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			What a day! Right, who on here has a team Germany voodoo doll and where were you in the dressage???? Night all
		
Click to expand...

whoever it was properly stuck it to Dorothee Schneider on the last day!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

I don't want to make this all about me but I do think my new horse bed covers played a vital part in team GB going clear. They were a very good omen 💁🏼‍♀️ 😂 🤣

Night all!! 😴


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

When is the SJ?


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Well worth stopping up for.
Night all


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			When is the SJ?
		
Click to expand...

9am Monday


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I don't want to make this all about me but I do think my new horse bed covers played a vital part in team GB going clear. They were a very good omen 💁🏼‍♀️ 😂 🤣

Night all!! 😴
		
Click to expand...

I’m impressed that you sat in bed all night and didn’t nod off!  
It was pretty riveting though, wasn’t it!


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			When is the SJ?
		
Click to expand...

9am Monday (our time)


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			9am Monday
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  We actually get a night’s sleep tomorrow!


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

Night all, off to grab a couple of hours before tackling entry forms. That’s if I can get my snoring companion to bed - tempted to just leave him crashed on the sofa! Thank you for some great company


----------



## KEK (1 August 2021)

Amazing effort from team GB- head and shoulders above everyone and made it look like PC! Aus excellent climbing. V impressed with Tim and Vitali esp as new horse to him. 
Hopefully everyone trots up sound tomorrow!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Had a few hours of eventing dreams and now it's time to get up again, dammit 😂😴


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

Well I had a nasty reaction to my second Covid jab (after nothing first time round) so didn't stay up to watch. Feeling much better now so just catching up, but have given myself spoilers so I know I can enjoy it!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

Sorry to hear that HR 

I’m driving to my parents today so going to watch it this afternoon

I can never watch XC till I know what’s happened, just too nervous otherwise


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

How many fences does GB have in hand?


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

So sad to hear one of the Swiss horses had to be PTS


----------



## shortstuff99 (1 August 2021)

Yes very sad news this morning 



__ https://www.facebook.com/118169238201184/posts/6129486997069348



Makes for not good reading at an Olympics, will make others questions eventing inclusion.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

That’s also what I thought unfortunately


----------



## Spotherisk (1 August 2021)

Morning all, I am working today so saw nothing overnight and Discovery is useless, please tell me how ours did - any problems? What are the standings?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

GB had 3 great rounds and sit in gold position at the moment. 
Aus in silver and France in bronze after surprise faults from Germany.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

Such sad news about Jet Set this morning. Gutted for all his connections.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

So sorry to read that about Jet Set. 

Looking at the standings this morning it seems like all the frangible pin penalties have stood? 

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/en/results/equestrian/results-eventing-xc-000100-.htm overall scores here for anyone who wants to check. 

Team GB firmly in the lead as long as all horses trot up sound!


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Yes very sad news this morning



__ https://www.facebook.com/118169238201184/posts/6129486997069348



Makes for not good reading at an Olympics, will make others questions eventing inclusion.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that's so sad 

And as you say, not good at all when it comes to justifying the inclusion of equestrian events. Gosh, poor horse and it's poor connections


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Thinking about it, Oli going so early and making the time look easy may have helped GB as others may have not pushed quite as hard early on and picked up those few expensive time penalties, whilst Laura and Tom had the full benefit of Oli as path finder.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

A few hours sleep and i'm still buzzing. We're in such a good position. The jumping is going to be hard to watch!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

For the sleepers 😉


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2021)

I did not see any of it but thats wonderful.
A nail biting showjumping to come .


----------



## OldNag (1 August 2021)

Didn't we do well


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2021)

Oh yes I think everyone would have to agree that it has been done well.


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 August 2021)

Sad about the horse that had to be pts.    Well done to team GB.   Not a fan of Oliver Townend but he had a lovely round.  Hope the show jumping goes well for them.


----------



## J&S (1 August 2021)

We don't have TV of any sort, so just read all your threads, thank you for such a good commentary!  I cried just reading the news of the great GB rounds.  Very sad a horse was lost.


----------



## oldie48 (1 August 2021)

Please can we NOT turn this thread into one about who likes and dislikes OT but just support the team.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Does anyone know what time the trot up is?


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 August 2021)

oldie48 said:



			Please can we NOT turn this thread into one about who likes and dislikes OT but just support the team.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry but I am supporting the team,  Please can we NOT turn the thread in to one where people tell others what to post!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Does anyone know what time the trot up is?
		
Click to expand...

9.30am monday morning Tokyo time


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

am watching it again on BBC now for the interviews  won't be fit for much else until later, methinks, zzzz


----------



## Rowreach (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Thinking about it, Oli going so early and making the time look easy may have helped GB as others may have not pushed quite as hard early on and picked up those few expensive time penalties, whilst Laura and Tom had the full benefit of Oli as path finder.
		
Click to expand...

Oli may not have been thrilled to be pathfinder, but he was an inspired choice for the role.


----------



## elizabeth1 (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			am watching it again on BBC now for the interviews  won't be fit for much else until later, methinks, zzzz
		
Click to expand...

I cant find the cross country on bbc or discovery…where is it please?


----------



## scats (1 August 2021)

Well I’m rubbish, I shouldn’t have made the mistake of going to bed to watch it… the last thing I remember is seeing Oli finish  

Will catch up later!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

elizabeth1 said:



			I cant find the cross country on bbc or discovery…where is it please?
		
Click to expand...

on iplayer i went to "all olympics", day 9 and then the timeslot that was like midnight to 4am. 

on discovery you should be able to find it by searching by olympics/equestrian and then scrolling down to the "latest" section.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Oli may not have been thrilled to be pathfinder, but he was an inspired choice for the role.
		
Click to expand...

yes, a very assured performance, no surprises really


----------



## WelshHoarder (1 August 2021)

Awful news this morning about Jet Set - desperately sad for his rider and all connections.

It’s a very bleak reminder of just how dangerous this sport can get, regardless of how experienced/good you are.  

It was still an amazing night; I’m glad I sat up for it. I’m so proud of team GB for pulling off three safe, stunning rounds.


----------



## tda (1 August 2021)

I happened to wake up and the tv was still on so watched quite a few runs, there were 3 I think that pulled up, one was 3 fences from home, such a shame for them. 
How many don't finish in a usual event?


----------



## elizabeth1 (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			on iplayer i went to "all olympics", day 9 and then the timeslot that was like midnight to 4am.

on discovery you should be able to find it by searching by olympics/equestrian and then scrolling down to the "latest" section.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
bbc works but not discovery until this evening apparently….


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

elizabeth1 said:



			Thank you.
bbc works but not discovery until this evening apparently….
		
Click to expand...

how strange, i can replay it on my laptop, have you scrolled to the past stuff rather than what's upcoming?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			am watching it again on BBC now for the interviews  won't be fit for much else until later, methinks, zzzz
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's a good shout!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I have a love hate relationship with Oliver. I don’t admire his methods sometimes, but I can’t deny his talent and drive as a rider. At this point I would be gutted if he didn’t win as he’s been absolutely superb so far.

How very sad about the horse.  What team was it?  I can’t remember.  We didn’t see what happened, did we?  Or was I flicking channels/internet pages at that point?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			I have a love hate relationship with Oliver. I don’t admire his methods sometimes, but I can’t deny his talent and drive as a rider. At this point I would be gutted if he didn’t win as he’s been absolutely superb so far.

How very sad about the horse.  What team was it?  I can’t remember.  We didn’t see what happened, did we?  Or was I flicking channels/internet pages at that point?
		
Click to expand...

it was the last swiss horse. an unrepairable ligament injury going on the reports coming out today


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I noticed Discovery said the stream was available until 1st August last night.  I thought it was strange as the Olympic dressage was saying it was available for a month.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			I have a love hate relationship with Oliver. I don’t admire his methods sometimes, but I can’t deny his talent and drive as a rider. At this point I would be gutted if he didn’t win as he’s been absolutely superb so far.

How very sad about the horse.  What team was it?  I can’t remember.  We didn’t see what happened, did we?  Or was I flicking channels/internet pages at that point?
		
Click to expand...

The final Swiss rider. I don't believe we saw it as I think it must have happened at almost the same time as the Japanese rider unfortunately falling at the drop. I remember being confused at the time, thinking initially the hold was so the Japanese combination could get off course, and then realising something else must have happened when I saw them putting the screens up in the background.

I think Oli has made some mistakes in the past, but I also think people seem to hold his mistakes against him more so than they do with other riders, sometimes. I think he has been superb so far, and I really hope he manages to jump clear tomorrow!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			it was the last swiss horse. an unrepairable ligament injury going on the reports coming out today 

Click to expand...

Oh that's so awful


----------



## timbobs (1 August 2021)

I fell asleep last night but caught up on discovery this morning so I’m not sure why it’s not working for some people.

I enjoyed reading along with your commentary as I watched  

So awful about Jet Set, the whole team must be devastated.

Tomorrow is going to be exciting!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I think Oli has made some mistakes in the past, but I also think people seem to hold his mistakes against him more so than they do with other riders, sometimes. I think he has been superb so far, and I really hope he manages to jump clear tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

yep agreed. from reading some interviews with him, he's also had to be fairly steely and unsentimental in order to make eventing work as a business and possibly that is hard for some people to relate to. but that's not incompatible with being a great horseman.  i think he comes across much "softer" in interviews now, his PR has gone up a notch.


----------



## DiNozzo (1 August 2021)

I didn't realise the XC was on an old land refill site. What a clever idea in terms of available land and reuse/recycling!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			yep agreed. from reading some interviews with him, he's also had to be fairly steely and unsentimental in order to make eventing work as a business and possibly that is hard for some people to relate to. but that's not incompatible with being a great horseman.  i think he comes across much "softer" in interviews now, his PR has gone up a notch.
		
Click to expand...

His PR has definitely improved! 

Just watched his interview on the BBC, very polished. 

I used to like it when he wore his heart on his sleeve a little more! 

But he has done so well so far, I really hope it happens for him!


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I feel hungover, long gone are the days of all nighters at uni!

4 poles in hand for GB at the moment, as we were reminded yesterday got to make it back to the park and through the trot up first though 🤞

Heartbreaking for Jet Set's team, ligament torn at the Mt Fuji water fence.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

I knew it would come up so I'll just say, I'm a huge Oliver Townend fan and I'd love to see him get both individual and team gold.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

DiNozzo said:



			I didn't realise the XC was on an old land refill site. What a clever idea in terms of available land and reuse/recycling!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! I think they used the available space really well, obviously a twisty course but it didn't feel compact except when we saw the horses pass each other!


----------



## DiNozzo (1 August 2021)

I'm watching the BBC coverage now (I'm too old to be up all night), and Alex is soooo good at press! I haven't seen much of him but he's very good at making it easy for people who don't know about the sport.

Can we have him in the commentary box at Badminton or Burghley? With Harry? 😂

Also, Rishi is excellent too, given I don't think he usually covers horses?


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lovely interview with Alex.


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

DiNozzo said:



			I'm watching the BBC coverage now (I'm too old to be up all night), and Alex is soooo good at press! I haven't seen much of him but he's very good at making it easy for people who don't know about the sport.

Can we have him in the commentary box at Badminton or Burghley? With Harry? 😂

Also, Rishi is excellent too, given I don't think he usually covers horses?
		
Click to expand...

Rishi was great! I liked that JJ asked questions too, I thought they made it a bit more accessible for people who maybe don't know about horses.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Lovely to hear Julia talking about her relationship with her horse.


----------



## dreams579 (1 August 2021)

Is it just the one sj round to decide both team and individual Titles? I seem to remember in sone past olympics that they had to jump off a second time for the individual medals?


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

dreams579 said:



			Is it just the one sj round to decide both team and individual Titles? I seem to remember in sone past olympics that they had to jump off a second time for the individual medals?
		
Click to expand...

Good point! I'm sure they've jumped twice previously, not sure my nerves could take that!


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

dreams579 said:



			Is it just the one sj round to decide both team and individual Titles? I seem to remember in sone past olympics that they had to jump off a second time for the individual medals?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's still twice.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

yep, everyone jumps the first round, inc individuals, and that decides the team result, then top 25 combinations jump again for the individual.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

I think the second showjumping course is shorter bit higher?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

yeah. hope those horses have lots of energy left!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

So I'm the laziest of the all nighters. Literally just woken up at 10.54, they really are magic sheets! 

Very sad to read the news about Jet Set. Thoughts are with all of his connections. How absolutely heartbreaking. 

The Thai horse looked to completely knuckle over so I hope that it's ok too along with all of the other horses.

Just going barge on in there and talk about OT because he is an eventer at the olympics and this is then Olympic eventing thread. 

There is no denying his ability but some of what he's said and done in public has been questionable. 

"That" Badminton was the final straw for many; both in terms of his riding and his interview afterwards. He lost at least one sponsor because of it so it did have repercussions and wasnt just the soft touch armchair critics who were a bit horrified by what we saw. 

To make a living, never mind make it to the top, of any sport requires a very strong drive and mentality. I think this is often overlooked or considered arrogance but if you didn't have that level of self belief I don't know how you get up and train every day. 

However as discussed on the other Olympic threads equestrian sports all require "using" an animal. Sadly that means putting them in danger as the loss of Jet Set has sadly demonstrated. I guess that's why so many want to see a good relationship with, and respect shown to, the horse regardless of the pressures that a rider is put under.

Since "that" Badminton everything, publically, has changed when watching OT. He's nearly always had fit horses but they've looked even fitter, his riding looks more of a partnership and he has delivered good interviews.

Mud sticks but publically he is doing a good job of changing opinions about him. The ultimate soft touch here but I thought it was really nice to see him get off and step away from his horse after xc then make and effort to squeeze back in past the grooms to give the horse another pat as he went past. It certainly didn't look put on for the cameras.

I thought he rode a superb round and since that Badminton he's really raised his game. Hopefully this is his redemption and this becomes the only version of OT that we think of because he truly deserves all of the accolades for how he has ridden so far.

Here endth this mornings brain dump. Its 11.22 so I truly am the slowest phone typer in HHO!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

ah right, how the other half live, enjoying a nice lie in, hahahaha 

agree though, it feels like it's well overdue to move on and judge OT on more recent stuff. what's done is done.


----------



## DiNozzo (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			He's nearly always had fit horses but they've looked even fitter, his riding looks more of a partnership and he has delivered good interviews.

Mud sticks but publically he is doing a good job of changing opinions about him. The ultimate soft touch here but I thought it was really nice to see him get off and step away from his horse after xc then make and effort to squeeze back in past the grooms to give the horse another pat as he went past. It certainly didn't look put on for the cameras.

I thought he rode a superb round and since that Badminton he's really raised his game. Hopefully this is his redemption and this becomes the only version of OT that we think of because he truly deserves all of the accolades for how he has ridden so far.

Here endth this mornings brain dump. Its 11.22 so I truly am the slowest phone typer in HHO!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I was just thinking that Ballaghmor Class looks a completely different shape to the one we saw at _that_ Badminton.

ETA: Not trying to say he was in bad shape then at all, just that he is soo much fitter and stronger now, with age and more 5* runs.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah. hope those horses have lots of energy left!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the shorter XC will have helped.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

I definitely remember that Badminton, and it was not pretty to watch. 

But equally, he has definitely learnt from it and appears to have changed a lot, and I never seen or heard anything similar since? 

I also think a lot of people were looking for a reason to dislike him, and whilst it was not pretty, I think it might have been excused or minimised more in another rider. I have certainly seen dangerous riding of other kinds excused in other riders which could have had really serious consequences for horse and rider.


----------



## DiNozzo (1 August 2021)

Laura Collet is going to do lots of good for the sport too. I think she's a bit emotional sometimes, but her interview was gold star for Olympic bumpf. She's such a classy rider, so little on these enormous horses but she just lets them get on with it and do their job.

She's been really lovely about Oli too in this interview.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

DiNozzo said:



			Laura Collet is going to do lots of good for the sport too. I think she's a bit emotional sometimes, but her interview was gold star for Olympic bumpf. She's such a classy rider, so little on these enormous horses but she just lets them get on with it and do their job.

She's been really lovely about Oli too in this interview.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought that as well, really good interview from her.


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

DiNozzo said:



			I agree, I was just thinking that Ballaghmor Class looks a completely different shape to the one we saw at _that_ Badminton.

ETA: Not trying to say he was in bad shape then at all, just that he is soo much fitter and stronger now, with age and more 5* runs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely, I thought Ballaghmor Class looked extraordinary - clearly so, so fit!


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2021)

LC is one of the most talented riders I have ever seen and has got to where she is on grit and talent I am actually extremely nervous about the SJing because of course I want GB to get a gold but I really really want LC to get one .


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

MJ put this on his Instagram:


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			MJ put this on his Instagram:
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Those pins did seem to go very easily, but equally the ground jury will have reviewed it? 

Can he appeal?


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Interesting. Those pins did seem to go very easily, but equally the ground jury will have reviewed it?

Can he appeal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes anyone who has a pin can appeal. Results still saying 11 pens and it’s 8pm there…


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2021)

I should think they will appeal .


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I would think that there will already be an appeal in, hence why he can’t share his video.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Anyone heard/read if Sam is appealing his points?


----------



## little_critter (1 August 2021)

Just catching up on iplayer. Ollie looked like he breezed round that course!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Yes anyone who has a pin can appeal. Results still saying 11 pens and it’s 8pm there…
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. 

I think it's really tricky because maybe the ground jury will have a different angle which shows contact with the jump? I think videos can sometimes be deceiving? But it is interesting we haven't seen it at all? 

There is so much at stake here, they need to get the decision right.


----------



## m1stify (1 August 2021)

Disappointed with the Irish team! Really thought they would be be up there.
Well done to team GB fingers crossed for you tomorrow! Nice to see an ISH topping the leaderboard 😉


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Does anybody know the exact rules around appeals and pins? Must there clearly be no contact with the fence? Or is it just if the pin going would have prevented a fall?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Back to being nervous again 🎢


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

m1stify said:



			Disappointed with the Irish team! Really thought they would be be up there.
Well done to team GB fingers crossed for you tomorrow! Nice to see an ISH topping the leaderboard 😉
		
Click to expand...

Austin O'Connor had a great round though, one of only 6 clear inside the time!


----------



## m1stify (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Austin O'Connor had a great round though, one of only 6 clear inside the time!
		
Click to expand...

Yes great round alright.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Obviously if Michael loses the jumping penalties he will go into individual first but Germany still wouldn't be in a team medal position due to Sandra's penalties.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Cant say he didn’t try! Appeal has been denied according to his Instagram!


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

Did anyone watch his round? Did you see the jump where he got the penalty?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Did anyone watch his round? Did you see the jump where he got the penalty?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we saw it. but it was the corner where lots of them were triggering the device.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Here we go:


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Cant say he didn’t try! Appeal has been denied according to his Instagram!
		
Click to expand...

Gutting for him, but the jury must have some evidence he hit the fence? 



HashRouge said:



			Did anyone watch his round? Did you see the jump where he got the penalty?
		
Click to expand...

No, we didn't, but the fence went softly for a lot of riders. If there was any contact at all and they removed the penalties, they'd have to do it for quite a few riders. 

But I think it would help if they released the footage in some way.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Have to say rewatching on bbc, discovery + commentary was much better at spotting eg riders going wrong on course and knowing who is who!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

they said last night that they put the yellow pins on that fence, so must have intended it to fall from a lighter tap than you can otherwise get away with.

one of those rules where it's great if you get away with something that would have probably tipped you up otherwise, and can continue... (we saw a fair few of those) and feels pretty unfair if you were only slightly off and would have been a-ok if the fence had been of solid construction and able to take a clobbering.


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			they said last night that they put the yellow pins on that fence, so must have intended it to fall from a lighter tap than you can otherwise get away with.

one of those rules where it's great if you get away with something that would have probably tipped you up otherwise, and can continue... (we saw a fair few of those) and feels pretty unfair if you were only slightly off and would have been a-ok if the fence had been of solid construction and able to take a clobbering.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose we could also say that as one of the last to go, Michael did at least know how easily that fence was going, unlike some of the earlier riders. So while I am a bit sorry for him, he should have been well aware that you couldn't get away with anything on that fence.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			they said last night that they put the yellow pins on that fence, so must have intended it to fall from a lighter tap than you can otherwise get away with.

one of those rules where it's great if you get away with something that would have probably tipped you up otherwise, and can continue... (we saw a fair few of those) and feels pretty unfair if you were only slightly off and would have been a-ok if the fence had been of solid construction and able to take a clobbering.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 

Although I think Micheal Jung is implying he didn't touch the fence at all, and the pins just went on their own?


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			they said last night that they put the yellow pins on that fence, so must have intended it to fall from a lighter tap than you can otherwise get away with.

one of those rules where it's great if you get away with something that would have probably tipped you up otherwise, and can continue... (we saw a fair few of those) and feels pretty unfair if you were only slightly off and would have been a-ok if the fence had been of solid construction and able to take a clobbering.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the pins dropping over a fence like that for a "strong rub" also increases the chance of the horse being sound the next day.

They could wallop a fence and survive but face the repercussions the next day with a sore horse.

It's so hard to get the balance right


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

He must hate them - had one at Luhmuhlen too in the 5*


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I guess the pins dropping over a fence like that for a "strong rub" also increases the chance of the horse being sound the next day.

They could wallop a fence and survive but face the repercussions the next day with a sore horse.

It's so hard to get the balance right
		
Click to expand...

I'd far rather see pins go softly than horses get stuck like the Danish horse, too!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			It's so hard to get the balance right
		
Click to expand...

it really is, though i think I'd prefer no horse falls and one or 2 miffed competitors than the alternative. 
presumably the ground jury think they saw him hit it :/


----------



## piebaldproblems (1 August 2021)

Finally caught up!

An absolute masterclass from the British riders, such a pleasure to watch, especially given OT's recent history.

Polish riders made me very proud too, especially Małgorzata with her one-stirrup completion. Anyone know why she was eliminated? 

Can't bring myself to feel bad for MT though... Don't you have enough wins to let this slide?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Definitely the laziest over here as I’ve only just woken up! 

Desperately sad news about Jet Set 😞

Re the pins, you can usually only appeal penalties at FEI level for a short time after your round (they make FJs stay on after the competition ends for about 30-60 mins usually in case of any challenges) but I’m not sure if that’s just “normal” penalties and things like pins get assessed separately? 

Might as well chip in on the Oli discussion too so we can all get it (mostly) out of the way now and hopefully not dominate the showjumping chat too much. 

I’ve met him quite often at competitions as he’s based not too far from me - lots and lots of fence judging, course walking and occasionally doing cross-country collecting ring duties. He’s never been anything other than very polite, supportive to other riders and professional in how he rides. There are quite a few other riders I could name, including some GB team regulars and other Olympic level riders, who are absolutely vile people, both in terms of personal behaviour and the way you see them treating their horses. I can honestly say that in person, I’ve never seen Oli misusing the whip or riding his horses overly hard/cracking them for mistakes that were definitely rider error/sawing their mouths off. I have seen it from other big names.  

He very clearly hasn’t done himself any favours in the past and I’m not condoning some of the ways he’s ridden. The Badminton thing clearly happened, I’m not trying to deny that or anything, and I know he’s been guilty of probably being far too single minded and maybe business/achievement rather than horse focused. However some people on here don’t seem to believe in letting people actually change their ways and be different in the future. I also really dislike this “oh he’s just better at PR now” idea - pretty sure he wouldn’t have made it up with the team selectors if it was just lip service. 

Anyway, feel free to disagree with me, and I’m sure lots of you will. I’m not saying my opinion is more valid than anyone else’s, I’m just saying what I’ve seen in person. I like him, I’ve got a lot more time for him and the way he’s come through the sport than with lots of riders, I’m incredibly pleased for him in this competition and I hope he wins double gold.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Polish riders made me very proud too, especially Małgorzata with her one-stirrup completion. Anyone know why she was eliminated?
		
Click to expand...

the results breakdown have her listed as missing an obstacle? presumably a victim of the many options at some of the combinations.


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

It's been reported on FB that the penalties have been removed.  But I was on my way out and now can't find the post to check the validity.


----------



## Parrotperson (1 August 2021)

Wait….  I’m confused (tbf it doesn’t take much). When’s the SJ?

I assumed this morning our time ? 
(evening in Tokyo)


----------



## Amymay (1 August 2021)

Fab reading this thread - thanks everyone.  I only managed 5 mins at about 1.30 when I woke up for a pee 🤣


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			it really is, though i think I'd prefer no horse falls and one or 2 miffed competitors than the alternative.
presumably the ground jury think they saw him hit it :/
		
Click to expand...

They must have footage from multiple angles they can check, too?



piebaldproblems said:



			Finally caught up!

An absolute masterclass from the British riders, such a pleasure to watch, especially given OT's recent history.

Polish riders made me very proud too, especially Małgorzata with her one-stirrup completion. Anyone know why she was eliminated?

Can't bring myself to feel bad for MT though... Don't you have enough wins to let this slide?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise she was eliminated, she did so well to get round after her stirrup went.

I think it's really hard, because if you genuinely believe you have not touched the fence, you would obviously appeal, but perhaps discussing it on social media is not the best way to go? He must be so upset/annoyed about it, though. However, he won't look great if the official footage shows him hitting the fence. It's such a tricky one.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Definitely the laziest over here as I’ve only just woken up!

Desperately sad news about Jet Set 😞

Re the pins, you can usually only appeal penalties at FEI level for a short time after your round (they make FJs stay on after the competition ends for about 30-60 mins usually in case of any challenges) but I’m not sure if that’s just “normal” penalties and things like pins get assessed separately?

Might as well chip in on the Oli discussion too so we can all get it (mostly) out of the way now and hopefully not dominate the showjumping chat too much.

I’ve met him quite often at competitions as he’s based not too far from me - lots and lots of fence judging, course walking and occasionally doing cross-country collecting ring duties. He’s never been anything other than very polite, supportive to other riders and professional in how he rides. There are quite a few other riders I could name, including some GB team regulars and other Olympic level riders, who are absolutely vile people, both in terms of personal behaviour and the way you see them treating their horses. I can honestly say that in person, I’ve never seen Oli misusing the whip or riding his horses overly hard/cracking them for mistakes that were definitely rider error/sawing their mouths off. I have seen it from other big names. 

He very clearly hasn’t done himself any favours in the past and I’m not condoning some of the ways he’s ridden. The Badminton thing clearly happened, I’m not trying to deny that or anything, and I know he’s been guilty of probably being far too single minded and maybe business/achievement rather than horse focused. However some people on here don’t seem to believe in letting people actually change their ways and be different in the future. I also really dislike this “oh he’s just better at PR now” idea - pretty sure he wouldn’t have made it up with the team selectors if it was just lip service.

Anyway, feel free to disagree with me, and I’m sure lots of you will. I’m not saying my opinion is more valid than anyone else’s, I’m just saying what I’ve seen in person. I like him, I’ve got a lot more time for him and the way he’s come through the sport than with lots of riders, I’m incredibly pleased for him in this competition and I hope he wins double gold.
		
Click to expand...

Fwiw by PR i don't mean that he's faking it. i just think he's got better at the media relations now than he used to be so comes over better than he did.

I think personality can have a big part to play in these longer term opinions people have. I remember at the time Harry Meade was red carded for an exhausted horse at Burghley there was a brief hoo ha and pretty soon afterwards everyone loved him again. he's a very different more naturally personable man and i think that makes a difference unfortunately.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Wait….  I’m confused (tbf it doesn’t take much). When’s the SJ?

I assumed this morning our time ?
(evening in Tokyo)
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning. If they'd jumped this morning they'd have done XC and show jumping on the same day!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Wait….  I’m confused (tbf it doesn’t take much). When’s the SJ?

I assumed this morning our time ?
(evening in Tokyo)
		
Click to expand...

monday morning our time.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			It's been reported on FB that the penalties have been removed.  But I was on my way out and now can't find the post to check the validity.
		
Click to expand...

Post is wrong. MJ has posted himself to say no appeal upheld.


----------



## piebaldproblems (1 August 2021)

When's the trot up then?


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			When's the trot up then?
		
Click to expand...

01.30 tomorrow morning our time. They are jumping quite late Monday Japanese time to avoid the heat.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

criso said:



			It's been reported on FB that the penalties have been removed.  But I was on my way out and now can't find the post to check the validity.
		
Click to expand...

MJ's instagram says the penalties still stand and his appeal was rejected? And they are still there on the official website? 



milliepops said:



			Fwiw by PR i don't mean that he's faking it. i just think he's got better at the media relations now than he used to be so comes over better than he did.

I think personality can have a big part to play in these longer term opinions people have. I remember at the time Harry Meade was red carded for an exhausted horse at Burghley there was a brief hoo ha and pretty soon afterwards everyone loved him again. he's a very different more naturally personable man and i think that makes a difference unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, certain people seem to get forgiven a lot more quickly than Oli.


----------



## criso (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Post is wrong. MJ has posted himself to say no appeal upheld.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I glanced it as I was walking out the door and after couldn't find it to see where it came from


----------



## Parrotperson (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			monday morning our time.
		
Click to expand...

oh! Crikey! It’s nice they r got the recovery time but blimey. My nerves!


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Fwiw by PR i don't mean that he's faking it. i just think he's got better at the media relations now than he used to be so comes over better than he did.

I think personality can have a big part to play in these longer term opinions people have. I remember at the time Harry Meade was red carded for an exhausted horse at Burghley there was a brief hoo ha and pretty soon afterwards everyone loved him again. he's a very different more naturally personable man and i think that makes a difference unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry MP, I think I probably mixed up your use of the term and some other people’s general opinions about him being a bit fake now! 

Totally agree with you about the personality thing!


----------



## Ossy2 (1 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Finally caught up!


Polish riders made me very proud too, especially Małgorzata with her one-stirrup completion. Anyone know why she was eliminated? 
?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is I the one that jumped two “B” marked fences at one of the water complexes rather than a A, B and C.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

I agree re Oli. I also have had moments of being very unsure of his tactics and how he puts himself across but I think he has learnt from it and moved on 

He does seem to have a very good relationship with Thomas and that round was class


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			oh! Crikey! It’s nice they r got the recovery time but blimey. My nerves!
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side: we don’t have to stay up all night to watch it 😄


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

What times the trot up UK time?


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

More info:


----------



## KEK (1 August 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			I think that is I the one that jumped two “B” marked fences at one of the water complexes rather than a A, B and C.
		
Click to expand...

I *think* that was Meryl Blom?
Are the GB eventers getting much mainstream media coverage over there ? Very little for Aus here.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			What times the trot up UK time?
		
Click to expand...

1.30am


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

KEK said:



			I *think* that was Meryl Blom?
Are the GB eventers getting much mainstream media coverage over there ? Very little for Aus here.
		
Click to expand...

Not very much, no- which is a shame given we are sitting in team and individual gold at the moment. If we actually win there will probably be some retrospective coverage.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			More info:
		
Click to expand...

well that clears it up doesn't it. new clips, sounds pretty much like a concrete answer.


----------



## KEK (1 August 2021)

Its


Wishfilly said:



			Not very much, no- which is a shame given we are sitting in team and individual gold at the moment. If we actually win there will probably be some retrospective coverage.
		
Click to expand...

 Its really irritating me here! Amazing effort for Aus to climb from 6th to 2nd, but yes let's show other stuff we are not going well in. Yours should be shouting from the rooftops!


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			More info:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing all of this!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

I looked on bbc news this morning, nothing re us being in team and individual gold currently


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			I looked on bbc news this morning, nothing re us being in team and individual gold currently
		
Click to expand...

They've got an article up there now and so does the Guardian. I think sometimes there is a bit of a lag when things happen over night.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

This explains the rules 

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/frangible-pin-rule-changed-after-eventers-protest-480062


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2021)

So, should I watch on iPlayer and where do I FF to miss out poor Jet Set  ?


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

brighteyes said:



			So, should I watch on iPlayer and where do I FF to miss out poor Jet Set  ?
		
Click to expand...

there's no footage of it happening. I don't even think BBC showed much more than him starting.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

brighteyes said:



			So, should I watch on iPlayer and where do I FF to miss out poor Jet Set  ?
		
Click to expand...

We didn’t see anything of the Jet Set incident - the coverage was of the Japanese rider falling off, then went to a hold on course which I think everyone assumed was due to that, then very slight glimpses of some screens/a horse ambulance. Anyway if you want to FF through that bit, it’s near the end, when Andrew Hoy is on course.


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

brighteyes said:



			So, should I watch on iPlayer and where do I FF to miss out poor Jet Set  ?
		
Click to expand...

The Beeb actually cut off just after Jet Set had started to go to the swimming, so you just see him come out of the start box.


----------



## dreams579 (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			yep, everyone jumps the first round, inc individuals, and that decides the team result, then top 25 combinations jump again for the individual.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god. That doesn’t bode well for the nerves. Not sure if I’ll be able to watch!! 😬😬😬😬And not sure it’s really entirely fair on these horses to make them go twice! They aren’t used to it for starters and I the heat/humidity? Who thought that would be a good idea?!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

I got so emotional watching Laura’s interview. Her & Dan were pure class as were Tom & Toledo 

All three a masterclass in XC riding


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

dreams579 said:



			Oh god. That doesn’t bode well for the nerves. Not sure if I’ll be able to watch!! 😬😬😬😬And not sure it’s really entirely fair on these horses to make them go twice! They aren’t used to it for starters and I the heat/humidity? Who thought that would be a good idea?!
		
Click to expand...

I hate it! I’ve got a feeling it’s to do with some sort of weird Olympic distinction about not giving out two sets of medals for the same performance?


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Fingers and everything else crossed, that our three hold it together tomorrow under the pressure. 
Might as well aim high and hope we come home with team gold and all three individual medals.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

dreams579 said:



			Oh god. That doesn’t bode well for the nerves. Not sure if I’ll be able to watch!! 😬😬😬😬And not sure it’s really entirely fair on these horses to make them go twice! They aren’t used to it for starters and I the heat/humidity? Who thought that would be a good idea?!
		
Click to expand...

The Olympic rules say that individual and team medals can't be given for the same event. The showjumping is running in the evening, so hopefully not too hot and there is a longer than usual gap after the XC (plus the XC was shorter than usual). 

This system was also used at Rio at least and worked ok. 

Not sure what the alternative would be?


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2021)

Thank You @HashRouge @milliepops @Lexi_


----------



## Michen (1 August 2021)

I can't help it but I'd just LOVE Laura and London 52 to win Olympic individual gold over Oli (who would also be thoroughly deserving).

In June she was SJ steward at Ascott and sent Boggle and I in for our round with such a big warm smile, how many other olympic riders are volunteering at their local BE one day?


----------



## cold_feet (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			This explains the rules

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/frangible-pin-rule-changed-after-eventers-protest-480062

Click to expand...


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2021)

dreams579 said:



			Oh god. That doesn’t bode well for the nerves. Not sure if I’ll be able to watch!! 😬😬😬😬And not sure it’s really entirely fair on these horses to make them go twice! They aren’t used to it for starters and I the heat/humidity? Who thought that would be a good idea?!
		
Click to expand...

They have all trained for it. The second round is shorter and less technical.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

Yes it was Lexi.  But it annoys me that it’s biased towards good show jumpers.  I’d rather them do a little Burghley young event horse type thing with a bit of everything!

Did we not see MJ go over the fence that he had penalties at? I thought I had and it wasn’t the cleanest jump.  But I was dog tired by that point.

Interesting re your Oli comments.  I met him at a clinic he wasn’t teaching once.  I couldn’t ride it in the end and he came and said hello to everyone watching in the café.  He worked in a riding school in his early days while training, and really polished his people skills.  I also remember the Harry Meade incident at Burghley, it was far worse than the Oli incident at Badminton  (in both incidents they rode past me on v tired horses).  But Harry has become everyone’s darling.  Anyway I think this Olympics will possibly put it all to bed!

It’s also interesting that you mentioned other top riders not being so nice.  It’s kind of surprised me how little some of the others long/short listed have congratulated these inexperienced team members on their performance.  The Fox-Pitt camp rave on and on about their working pupil, which is lovely, but there really isn’t much mention of their own nation - which is a bit sad imo considering how much support they’ve had over the years. Same for Pippa, Piggy and Nicola.  I’ve been a little shocked.  I thought they’d have been publicly supportive.


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Yes it was Lexi.  But it annoys me that it’s biased towards good show jumpers.  I’d rather them do a little Burghley young event horse type thing with a bit of everything!

Did we not see MJ go over the fence that he had penalties at? I thought I had and it wasn’t the cleanest jump.  But I was dog tired by that point.

Interesting re your Oli comments.  I met him at a clinic he wasn’t teaching once.  I couldn’t ride it in the end and he came and said hello to everyone watching in the café.  He worked in a riding school in his early days while training, and really polished his people skills.  I also remember the Harry Meade incident at Burghley, it was far worse than the Oli incident at Badminton  (in both incidents they rode past me on v tired horses).  But Harry has become everyone’s darling.  Anyway I think this Olympics will possibly put it all to bed!

It’s also interesting that you mentioned other top riders not being so nice.  It’s kind of surprised me how little some of the others long/short listed have congratulated these inexperienced team members on their performance.  The Fox-Pitt camp rave on and on about their working pupil, which is lovely, but there really isn’t much mention of their own nation - which is a bit sad imo considering how much support they’ve had over the years. Same for Pippa, Piggy and Nicola.  I’ve been a little shocked.  I thought they’d have been publicly supportive.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine was a groom for W F-P and said he dislikes Oli T and refused to be on the same team as him. I have *no *idea if that is true, but she did groom for W F-P for a while.


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It’s also interesting that you mentioned other top riders not being so nice.  It’s kind of surprised me how little some of the others long/short listed have congratulated these inexperienced team members on their performance.  The Fox-Pitt camp rave on and on about their working pupil, which is lovely, but there really isn’t much mention of their own nation - which is a bit sad imo considering how much support they’ve had over the years. Same for Pippa, Piggy and Nicola.  I’ve been a little shocked.  I thought they’d have been publicly supportive.
		
Click to expand...

There are multiple posts on the Fox-Pitt social media wishing the brits luck and celebrating their performances. Piggy did a lengthy vlog where she wished them luck multiple times. I don’t follow the others on social media but I think your comments are pretty harsh!


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I scrolled through their Facebook pages to double check before writing that and seriously didn’t see much in the line of comments over the last week or so, but yes perhaps I’m tired and I did expect people to disagree with me.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Did we not see MJ go over the fence that he had penalties at? I thought I had and it wasn’t the cleanest jump.  But I was dog tired by that point.

.
		
Click to expand...

no, they showed him at fence 11, then cut away and returned to him at 16 when the 11 pens were showing but it wasn't picked up on Disco+ commentary for a while.  BBC had lost interest by then!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

I'm with you tbh honey08 but will reserve further judgement and see how they all react when he wins gold 😊


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Pippa isnt very active on social media afaik.

Piggy has done a post and a vlog supporting the team.

I've seen insta stories of other eventers setting alarms to get up to watch the eventing etc. I guess a lot of them are also out competing here this weekend?

ETA far from up to speed with SM and I dont use twitter but quite a few people use instagram stories. They are only viewable for 24hrs and dont appear on the page permanently. The messages I've seen have been on stories sp you have to either follow that person or actively go to watch the story. That might be why it appears that there are no messages on SM?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 August 2021)

At least most people have got over their dislike of Laura Collett now after the whole Kauto Star incident.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Wow, what a night of cross country. I stayed up until about 3am and thanks to all those of you who stayed up to. I really enjoyed the banter. Went to a show jumping clinic this morning all inspired and fell off  I put it down to tiredness rather than crap riding !!!


----------



## quizzie (1 August 2021)

[QUOTE="

It’s also interesting that you mentioned other top riders not being so nice.  It’s kind of surprised me how little some of the others long/short listed have congratulated these inexperienced team members on their performance.  The Fox-Pitt camp rave on and on about their working pupil, which is lovely, but there really isn’t much mention of their own nation - which is a bit sad imo considering how much support they’ve had over the years. Same for Pippa, Piggy and Nicola.  I’ve been a little shocked.  I thought they’d have been publicly supportive.[/QUOTE]

Many, if not most of them will have been eventing multiple horses themselves this week/weekend (eg Burgham),  often in areas with lousy mobile/internet signal…..I think it is a little unrealistic to expect them to be updating their social media accounts immediately.
They will also be waiting and keeping fingers firmly crossed for the 2nd horse inspection and then SJ before getting too over excited… as will know from bitter experience that there is plenty that could go wrong yet!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Just rewatching on bbc

Enjoying Ian and Nick's commentary much more then D+. I think Rishi has been brilliant and great match with Alex's "layperson" questions; both great presenters. Can still hear those blinking cicadas!!!! 🦗🦗🦗


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

They’re doing the highlights on BBC1 in a minute too - just BMX-ing first!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Just rewatching on bbc

Enjoying Ian and Nick's commentary much more then D+. I think Rishi has been brilliant and great match with Alex's "layperson" questions; both great presenters. Can still hear those blinking cicadas!!!! 🦗🦗🦗
		
Click to expand...

Snap, I've just been doing the same.
It's been fascinating hearing Alex's questions and therefore a 'lay persons' take on our sport. We are all so horsey on here we probably don't think of it from another perspective. I think Rishi gave him some excellent answers.


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			At least most people have got over their dislike of Laura Collett now after the whole Kauto Star incident.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that. She got a lot of flack on this forum around the time she was based at the Walkers, and left.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			They’re doing the highlights on BBC1 in a minute too - just BMX-ing first!
		
Click to expand...

The bmx is crazy 🤪🤩


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			The bmx is crazy 🤪🤩
		
Click to expand...

I am absolutely enthralled!! 

Honestly the Olympics has got me in bits today. Cried at the cross country, cried at the high jumpers sharing gold, cried at the 100m 🙈


----------



## Cloball (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Just rewatching on bbc

Enjoying Ian and Nick's commentary much more then D+. I think Rishi has been brilliant and great match with Alex's "layperson" questions; both great presenters. Can still hear those blinking cicadas!!!! 🦗🦗🦗
		
Click to expand...

Bit kate to the party but much preferring the BBC commentary and sound quality to D+ decided to switch over as the background noise was drowning out our commentary and then everything would go quiet. I do enjoy the post run interviews and a bit of grumpy Starky too.

I too cried at the 100m and the BMX.


----------



## cold_feet (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			The bmx is crazy 🤪🤩
		
Click to expand...

What crazy like riding a galloping horse over huge jumps 🤣🤣


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			The bmx is crazy 🤪🤩
		
Click to expand...

and galloping over 1m20 fixed fences on 700kg of living breathing animal isn't? 

It's the fact they land on concrete with zero padding that gets me


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Breakdown of penalties by fence is here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...77(C)B_EQUOEVENINDV----------XC--000100--.pdf

7 people had pin penalties at 14c


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2021)

thanks teapot,  you seem to be able to find everything...

so when is the first SJ,  and when will the individual SJ be.  thankyou in advance..


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			thanks teapot,  you seem to be able to find everything...

so when is the first SJ,  and when will the individual SJ be.  thankyou in advance..
		
Click to expand...

Years of academic research finally paying off! 

Trot up is 01.30am Monday morning our time
Team sj starts 9am Monday morning our time
Individual/top 25 12.45pm Monday our time (tbc) - I'd imagine times may change a little subject to trot up etc


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2021)

thanks, that means i can get a nights sleep and do next to nothing all day tomorrow


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			and galloping over 1m20 fixed fences on 700kg of living breathing animal isn't? 

It's the fact they land on concrete with zero padding that gets me 

Click to expand...

At least horse riders attempt to stay on over the fence, I have no idea how they get back on the bike after they've got off and spun it round while hurtling through the air 😂


----------



## cauda equina (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			At least horse riders attempt to stay on over the fence, I have no idea how they get back on the bike after they've got off and spun it round while hurtling through the air 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the nearest horse equivalent is the Mounted Police displays, where they take off their saddles while jumping over something on fire


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Yes, the nearest horse equivalent is the Mounted Police displays, where they take off their saddles while jumping over something on fire
		
Click to expand...

Yeah see that seems totally normal 😂😂 we watch it at Christmas time 😆


----------



## Rowreach (1 August 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Yes, the nearest horse equivalent is the Mounted Police displays, where they take off their saddles while jumping over something on fire
		
Click to expand...

We did that at Pony Club (without the fire) because we had an army RI 😄


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

One of the FJ in Tokyo said they put the red pins in fence 14c prior to the competition whilst riders were course walking as the yellow pins can give by a person leaning on the fence.  They swapped them to yellow for the competition and there was a mix of front bar, back bar and both bars falling out of those that broke the pins.

 Felt a bit punch drunk this morning and managed to fall flat on my face coming out of the hay barn after doing travel nets.  Thought show jumping was maybe a stupid idea. Luckily my horse was in point and shoot mode and only had one fence down where I messed up the canter (yes I fiddled!).  

Just rewatched some xc on iPlayer and great to listen to the interviews - sad they didn't speak to Tom.  So sorry to read the Jet Set was put down but apparently was irreparable ligament damage.  So sad for connections.

I love OT - always have and always will.  Elisa Wallace anybody?  Far far worse.


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Oof Nicnac, hope it wasn’t a heavy fall! 

I’d forgotten about that Elisa Wallace incident.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			One of the FJ in Tokyo said they put the red pins in fence 14c prior to the competition whilst riders were course walking as the yellow pins can give by a person leaning on the fence.  They swapped them to yellow for the competition and there was a mix of front bar, back bar and both bars falling out of those that broke the pins.

Felt a bit punch drunk this morning and managed to fall flat on my face coming out of the hay barn after doing travel nets.  Thought show jumping was maybe a stupid idea. Luckily my horse was in point and shoot mode and only had one fence down where I messed up the canter (yes I fiddled!). 

Just rewatched some xc on iPlayer and great to listen to the interviews - sad they didn't speak to Tom.  So sorry to read the Jet Set was put down but apparently was irreparable ligament damage.  So sad for connections.

I love OT - always have and always will.  Elisa Wallace anybody?  Far far worse.
		
Click to expand...

Whooopps, hope you're not too sore!

Official statement re Jet Set is here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C67_EQU-------------------------------8.pdf


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (1 August 2021)

Aah the horrible Eliza Wallace incident. She was riding at Luhmulen or Barbury or somewhere this year as I saw her on H and C TV. and was reminded


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2021)

Was she the rider at badminton who’s horse was absolutely knackered and she just got off at the end and left him cause she was in a strop. Think officials had to go and initially sort him out


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Oof Nicnac, hope it wasn’t a heavy fall!

I’d forgotten about that Elisa Wallace incident.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're ok Nicnac

What happened with Elisa Wallace? A quick google is full of good reports, results and articles only

ETA I added badminton to my search query and it all became apparent. I'd forgotten about that.

IMO the reason why OTs "misdemeanors" have hung around is that he has a higher profile. He was "sold" to the public as "one of us" who made it without a silver spoon, while brushing over his parents involvement, and I think that might have lead to people who invested in him feeling let down almost? IMO at the heart of it people wanted to see him do well and "be better" if that makes any sense.

You could ask people who've worked with me and some would say I was a nightmare and others would say I was a dream. There would be at least two sides to the stories behind it. In thses circumstances, like WFP thing, we are only hearing one side.

I dont think that any action has to be "worse than" or "not as bad as" for it to be bad on its own merit.

Remember OT I'd also approaching 40 and hes grown up in this sport. We've all behaved badly or poorly at various points in our lives. I guess the value is in  not repeating the same mistakes?


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

Thanks - luckily was carrying two fat nets which broke my fall superbly


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Hope you're ok Nicnac

What happened with Elisa Wallace? A quick google is full of good reports, results and articles only
		
Click to expand...

If you Google Elisa Wallace yellow card Badminton then it’ll come up although it’s not pleasant viewing. The horse was running on empty for the last part of the course, she kept pushing and they had a nasty fall at the last. Entirely her fault: she should have pulled up.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2021)

so sad about jet set, sounds like they did all they could for him....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Hope you're ok Nicnac

What happened with Elisa Wallace? A quick google is full of good reports, results and articles only

ETA I added badminton to my search query and it all became apparent. I'd forgotten about that.

IMO the reason why OTs "misdemeanors" have hung around is that he has a higher profile. He was "sold" to the public as "one of us" who made it without a silver spoon, while brushing over his parents involvement, and I think that might have lead to people who invested in him feeling let down almost? IMO at the heart of it people wanted to see him do well and "be better" if that makes any sense.

You could ask people who've worked with me and some would say I was a nightmare and others would say I was a dream. There would be at least two sides to the stories behind it. In thses circumstances, like WFP thing, we are only hearing one side.

I dont think that any action has to be "worse than" or "not as bad as" for it to be bad on its own merit.

Remember OT I'd also approaching 40 and hes grown up in this sport. We've all behaved badly or poorly at various points in our lives. I guess the value is in  not repeating the same mistakes?
		
Click to expand...


His parents were basically living on a tenanted hill farm, shared with other family members who did the farming.  They certainly didn't have pots of money when OT was growing up.  There seem to be a lot of misconceptions about him.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			At least most people have got over their dislike of Laura Collett now after the whole Kauto Star incident.
		
Click to expand...

I felt at the time she got a lot of undeserved flack for that, but I think people have definitely forgiven her.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I felt at the time she got a lot of undeserved flack for that, but I think people have definitely forgiven her.
		
Click to expand...

It was more the tweet she put out then quickly deleted that got people's backs up, not the fact that she had the horse or ultimately what happened to him.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			His parents were basically living on a tenanted hill farm, shared with other family members who did the farming.  They certainly didn't have pots of money when OT was growing up.  There seem to be a lot of misconceptions about him.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you're agreeing with me or if I dodnt write what I meant clearly because I think I agree with you. 

His parents were both horsey and competed. I'm sure his father also dealt in horses so OT had a lot of horses through the yard. All of that is invaluable experience and connections that is often overlooked. So while he didnt have a silver spoon he did have a leg up in other areas. That in no way is to take away from his talent and huge success. 

The story spun us often about this young Yorkshire lad that came from nothing with no one and he made it. That's not entirely true because of his parents and their business. But I agree he wasnt bought made horses or opportunities. 

However hes probably closer to "us" than other eventers that have had stacks of money behind him them and that's possibly why (some) people felt so let down/angry at OT because they rooted for him as "the peoples champion"? 

Regardless I hope how hes conducted himself since that badminton and his spectacular performances at Tokyo so far are enough to finally leave all that in the past

I think we mean the same thing about his background


----------



## oldie48 (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Hope you're ok Nicnac

What happened with Elisa Wallace? A quick google is full of good reports, results and articles only

ETA I added badminton to my search query and it all became apparent. I'd forgotten about that.

IMO the reason why OTs "misdemeanors" have hung around is that he has a higher profile. He was "sold" to the public as "one of us" who made it without a silver spoon, while brushing over his parents involvement, and I think that might have lead to people who invested in him feeling let down almost? IMO at the heart of it people wanted to see him do well and "be better" if that makes any sense.

You could ask people who've worked with me and some would say I was a nightmare and others would say I was a dream. There would be at least two sides to the stories behind it. In thses circumstances, like WFP thing, we are only hearing one side.

I dont think that any action has to be "worse than" or "not as bad as" for it to be bad on its own merit.

Remember OT I'd also approaching 40 and hes grown up in this sport. We've all behaved badly or poorly at various points in our lives. I guess the value is in  not repeating the same mistakes?
		
Click to expand...

Try being old, I still shudder over some of the things I've said and done in my life. Oh how I wish I'd been wiser in my youth, less mouth and more kindness would not have gone amiss.


----------



## Rowreach (1 August 2021)

I've finally caught up on D+ and the round I enjoyed watching the most was Andrew Hoy.  Just lovely.


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Horse says no 😐
		
Click to expand...

Had to come on here for enlightenment. very not happy! Hope it's OK


----------



## little_critter (1 August 2021)

I’m wondering, of the eventing competitors how many are based in the uk?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I’ve had a quick look and I think 15 definitely are (16 if you count Ludwig who got subbed out), 2 are in Ireland and there are 3 or 4 I think might be but I’m not sure.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 August 2021)

little_critter said:



			I’m wondering, of the eventing competitors how many are based in the uk?
		
Click to expand...

Commentary went 'it would be quicker to list those who are not based in the UK' at one point


----------



## McFluff (1 August 2021)

Finally getting caught up on the iplayer coverage. Really enjoying the commentary, Starky is a legend! Good banter between them (off to get happy pills for grumpy!).

the uk rides are class

now nervous wait till Monday.


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

I've had a very inconvenient text to say my surgical consult has been brought forward so I won't be able to watch the SJ live 😭 will pop in to catch up once I've watched tomorrow. Everything crossed for Laura to pip Oli to the post for gold but would be happy even if things stay as they are as long as everyone comes home safe and we get that team gold 😉


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I don't know if you're agreeing with me or if I dodnt write what I meant clearly because I think I agree with you.

His parents were both horsey and competed. I'm sure his father also dealt in horses so OT had a lot of horses through the yard. All of that is invaluable experience and connections that is often overlooked. So while he didnt have a silver spoon he did have a leg up in other areas. That in no way is to take away from his talent and huge success.

The story spun us often about this young Yorkshire lad that came from nothing with no one and he made it. That's not entirely true because of his parents and their business. But I agree he wasnt bought made horses or opportunities.

However hes probably closer to "us" than other eventers that have had stacks of money behind him them and that's possibly why (some) people felt so let down/angry at OT because they rooted for him as "the peoples champion"?

Regardless I hope how hes conducted himself since that badminton and his spectacular performances at Tokyo so far are enough to finally leave all that in the past

I think we mean the same thing about his background
		
Click to expand...



I think you think that his parents had rather more behind them than was the case.  They certainly kept horses on the family farm, were part of what passes for the 'hunting set' around here and scratched a living from the land/animals but apart from being put on a horse from a very young age, I wouldn't say that OT had much of an advantage over other people who ride.  The family weren't even as well off as the Whitakers, who owned their own farm.   His main advantage has been horsey connections, really.


----------



## KEK (1 August 2021)

Also having surgery this afternoon but planning on hopefully watching SJ while waiting. Fingers crossed for the trot up for all!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I think you think that his parents had rather more behind them than was the case.  They certainly kept horses on the family farm, were part of what passes for the 'hunting set' around here and scratched a living from the land/animals but apart from being put on a horse from a very young age, I wouldn't say that OT had much of an advantage over other people who ride.  The family weren't even as well off as the Whitakers, who owned their own farm.   His main advantage has been horsey connections, really.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I dont think that. I know his dad dealed and OT had the opportunity to ride and produce more horses than the average kid. That his parents had connections, were horsey, had horses at home and that helped over the average kid with none of those things. 

I don't think that he had anything handed to him and I do think he worked hard to get where he is.

But I do think some people underplay the advantage that getting to ride lots of different horses and the importance of connections in this sport.

I don't think he had the advantages of many GB Elite eventers but that he did have some over the average kid who would liked to have been an eventer. That doesnt take away from him at all.

The whole money-talent-hardwork triangle had been discussed many a time over the years on here regarding "making it". The pros and cons of those who've self made horses compared to those who've only had good horses and all that comes with that.


----------



## Emilieu (2 August 2021)

…


----------



## Goldenstar (2 August 2021)

I would say of OT is biggest advantage and disadvantage is his temperament .
He’s talented, driven and has made money from his sport he has of course owners like 99% of top riders but he has developed a system of developing and acquiring horses that allows him to paddle his own canoe .
I often think he just lacks one filter when talking to the press .
He does not do the false humility that many others can do effortlessly .
He is his own man .
He can read a horse quicker than anyone I have ever met .


----------



## oldie48 (2 August 2021)

Laura and Tom were doing FEI ponies at the same time as my daughter, Laura was an absolute standout talent on Noble Springbok, fab pony, super rider. Tom started off on Matthew Wright's ex pony, Con, who was a XC machine but very strong. TBH in those days Tom didn't look stand out talented but he certainly had guts and later rode a couple of younger ponies that he was producing himself. However, it was clear that both had very good connections, access to the best training and were under the eye of selectors. OT wasn't on that scene and will have had to make his mark on his own! It is such a tough sport, finding owners and keeping them when you are less established. I know a couple of pro riders who have brought on talented young horses for owners only to see them moved on to a "name" once they are getting good results. This is a sport that is full of disappointments and setbacks and a lot of talented riders just can't hack it. OT is one who seems able to cope better than most but is doesn't necessarily make for someone who is good at PR.

Apologies, OT did do ponies (I am getting old!)


----------

